# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Κάλπικοι κόμβοι στο Wind

## spirosco

Υποθετω παντως οτι για να μπορεις να στησεις κομβο μεσα στην Ακροπολη, ε τοτε δεν σε σταματα τιποτα  ::  
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=15008 (και ποιος ειναι ο διαχειριστης του ειπαμε?)

----------


## spirosco

Ετσι απο απλη περιεργεια, αυτος ο κομβος ειναι για το -χτυπα ξυλο- μεταθανατο χομπυ μας? http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=15009

edit. Ελα badge, βρηκαμε κομβο για να σηκωσει το funerals.awmn

 ::

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dravalos
> 
> @ Alex69. Καλορίζικος!    
> Έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή, ο κόμβος διαθέτει ελεύθερα if?
> Τελικά: "Όλη η Ελλάδα με ένα laptop"....
> 
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15006
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15007
> ...


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=515465#p515465 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....515465#p515465 Internet

----------


## acoul

αρχίσανε τα όργανα ...  :: 

ένα σπλιτ πλίηζ ... 




> Kαλη φαση βρε Αλεξ παντως, ειπαμε να θιξουμε τους bogus κομβους, ε ας γεμισουμε με σκουπιδακια τη βαση του Wind.




```
2382/8598 ενεργοί κόμβοι
```

yeah sure ...

----------


## fengi1

> ...ειπαμε να θιξουμε τους bogus κομβους, ε ας γεμισουμε με σκουπιδακια τη βαση του Wind.


Να μια καλη ευκαιρια να καθαρισει.
Παμε μια σοβαρη κουβεντουλα με ιδεες και προτασεις ;
Ευκολη χειμωνιατικη δουλεια πληκρολογιου ειναι , ουτε καν θελει να ανεβεις ταρατσα.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dravalos
> 
> ...


δηλαδή το Δ.Σ. γνώριζε και δεν μιλούσε τόσο καιρό; τι να σκεφτεί κανείς  ::  μήπως χρειαζόμαστε μοντς και για το wind, ή θα έχει και αυτό την ίδια κατάληξη με το nagios?

----------


## badge

> Δηλαδή το Δ.Σ. γνώριζε και δεν μιλούσε τόσο καιρό; τι να σκεφτεί κανείς  μήπως χρειαζόμαστε μοντς και για το wind


Μου θυμίζει πολλά περιστατικά. Κυρίως ανθρώπων που εκμεταλλεύονται τις αδυναμίες ενός συστήματος (οποιουδήποτε) να πιστοποιήσει την ταυτότητα μιας ενέργειας, κάνουν κάτι, και μετά βγαίνουν και σκίζουν τα ιμάτιά τους γιατί συνέβη το περιστατικό. Η ανωνυμία είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Είχαμε πολλά τέτοια στη δουλειά τον τελευταίο καιρό.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως, δεν είναι ανώνυμο. Διαχειριστής των κόμβων έχεις δηλωθεί εσύ.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Δηλαδή το Δ.Σ. γνώριζε και δεν μιλούσε τόσο καιρό; τι να σκεφτεί κανείς  μήπως χρειαζόμαστε μοντς και για το wind
> 
> 
> Μου θυμίζει πολλά περιστατικά. Κυρίως ανθρώπων που εκμεταλλεύονται τις αδυναμίες ενός συστήματος (οποιουδήποτε) να πιστοποιήσει την ταυτότητα μιας ενέργειας, κάνουν κάτι, και μετά βγαίνουν και σκίζουν τα ιμάτιά τους γιατί συνέβη το περιστατικό. Η ανωνυμία είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Είχαμε πολλά τέτοια στη δουλειά τον τελευταίο καιρό.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως, δεν είναι ανώνυμο. Διαχειριστής των κόμβO2Mων έχεις δηλωθεί εσύ.


Σε ένα VoIP οίστρο, με κάποιον Dr. του δικτύου είχαμε σκεφτεί να κάνουμε από το wind announce στο BGP όλα τα Subnet που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται.  ::  Check Mate  ::  
Θυμάμαι είπαμε άστο γιατί τα wrapakia του αψουλ θα δουν τα ραδίκια ανάποδα ...  ::  
Κοίτα να δεις τώρα...  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> ...ειπαμε να θιξουμε τους bogus κομβους, ε ας γεμισουμε με σκουπιδακια τη βαση του Wind.
> 
> 
> Να μια καλη ευκαιρια να καθαρισει.
> Παμε μια σοβαρη κουβεντουλα με ιδεες και προτασεις ;
> Ευκολη χειμωνιατικη δουλεια πληκρολογιου ειναι , ουτε καν θελει να ανεβεις ταρατσα.


Καμμια σχεση Αντωνη. 
Η κουβεντα μεσα απο το forum ειναι για να περναει κυριως η ωρα μας, οι εξυπναδες μεσω Wind ειναι για να γελαμε, και το καθαρισμα των bogus κομβων ειναι δουλεια για οσους κανουν development το Wind.
Ολα τ'αλλα ειναι πευκοβελονες.

Τωρα αν πιστευει κανεις πως με το να βαζεις κομβους μεσα σε νεκροταφεια, ετσι θα κανεις το Wind πιο καθαρο, τοτε μαλλον δουλευουμε ο ενας τον αλλον.

----------


## armagedon

Νομίζω χρειάζονται αυτά.
Αν είχε ο καθένας από ένα τέτοιο και δημοσίευε τα αποτελέσματά του, τότε οι κάλπικοι κόμβοι θα λιγόστευαν.
υπάρχει και το εναλλακτικό kismet+GPS

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=6858&start=0
http://products.wi-fiplanet.com/wifi/an ... 60082.html

----------


## mojiro

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12920  ::

----------


## socrates

Προτείνω να καθαριστεί το WiND από τις ψεύτικες καταχωρίσεις.
Το έχουμε κάνει στο WiND της Εύβοιας αρκετές φορές.

Ακόμα και στην wikipedia που είναι χαοτική και όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να βάλει διάφορα, κάποια στιγμή θα εμφανιστεί καμπανάκι και αν δεν υπάρξει διόρθωση τότε γίνεται διαγραφή.

----------


## papashark

> Προτείνω να καθαριστεί το WiND από τις ψεύτικες καταχωρίσεις.
> Το έχουμε κάνει στο WiND της Εύβοιας αρκετές φορές.
> 
> Ακόμα και στην wikipedia που είναι χαοτική και όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να βάλει διάφορα, κάποια στιγμή θα εμφανιστεί καμπανάκι και αν δεν υπάρξει διόρθωση τότε γίνεται διαγραφή.


Ποιος θα ορίσει ότι μια καταχώρηση είναι ψεύτικη ?

Εσύ ?
Εγώ ?
οι mods ?
οι admins του wind ?
το ΔΣ ?
Μια επιτροπή που θα σχηματίσει ο σύλλογος, αποτελούμενοι από υπάκουα μέλη του συλλόγου ?

Ασε ρε Σωκράτη, δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις το wind της Eύβοιας με τόσους λίγους κόμβους με το χάος των Αθηνών...

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Προτείνω να καθαριστεί το WiND από τις ψεύτικες καταχωρίσεις.
> Το έχουμε κάνει στο WiND της Εύβοιας αρκετές φορές.
> 
> Ακόμα και στην wikipedia που είναι χαοτική και όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να βάλει διάφορα, κάποια στιγμή θα εμφανιστεί καμπανάκι και αν δεν υπάρξει διόρθωση τότε γίνεται διαγραφή.
> 
> 
> Ποιος θα ορίσει ότι μια καταχώρηση είναι ψεύτικη ?
> ...


Τις αληθινές καταχωρήσεις ίσως να μπορούσαν να τις ορίσουν τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα (δες το παραπάνω ποστ μου για το Yellowjacket, το kismet+GPS κλπ κλπ)

βέβαια από την άλλη, ποιος θα ορίσει ότι μια καταχώρηση με δεδομένα ενός ραδιογωνιόμετρου είναι αληθινή ή ψεύτικη ?

Μήπως πρέπει να οριστούν διαπιστευμένοι ραδιογωνιομετρητές από μέλη του συλλόγου; Ή μήπως να δώσουμε το δικαίωμα σε κάθε κόμβο να δηλώνει ραδιογωνιομετρητής, και να αφήσουμε στην συνέχεια τον καθένα να επιλέξει ελεύθερα ποιοί από όλους όσους δηλώνουν ραδιογωνιόμετρητές είναι αξιόπιστοι και ποιοί όχι, δημιουργώντας έτσι ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του τον δικό του αξιόπιστο χάρτη;

φυσικά αναγνωρίζω ότι όλα αυτά που λέω απαιτούν και πολλαπλή και συνεχής προσπάθεια ραδιογωνιομέτρησης, εχουν και κόστος σε hardware, και χρειάζεται βεβαίως επανασχεδιασμός του wind. Και δεν ξέρω αν τελικά αξίζει τον κόπο όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το "ραβε-ξύλωνε, γράφε-σβήνε δουλειά να μην μας λείπει" του socrates είναι κατά την γνώμη μου η χειρότερη λύση.

----------


## commando

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12946

----------


## cirrus

Χαίρομε που το βρίσκεται όλοι τόσο αστείο.
Acoul κρίμα έχεις ξεφύγει εντελώς.
Θα σε παρακαλούσα να σβήσεις άμεσα ΟΛΑ τα ψεύτικα nodes (όπως και όλους τους άλλους που έχουνε φτιάξει άκυρα nodes).
Το wind είναι ένα εργαλείο για να μας βοηθάει, άμα είναι να ***μάμε την βάση του με 4000000 ότι νάνε records, δεν το κλείνουμε κιόλας εντελώς να τελειώνουμε;
Ναι το ξέρω ότι ήδη έχει αρκετή σαβούρα μέσα, αλλά αν βοηθάμε όλοι δεν θα χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση με λογαριθμικό ρυθμό ή μήπως περιμένετε να καθόμαστε σαν τους ****κες να σβήνουμε άκυρα nodes;
Αν θες να μπαίνεις και να σημειώνεις points/περιοχές στον χάρτη ότι νάνε και να γράφεις ότι νάνε μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις το http://wikimapia.org/

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα Γιάννη,

Το nagios, ένα πιο γνωστό, διαδεδομένο και δοκιμασμένο πρόγραμμα σε σχέση με το wind, έχει και αυτό μια παρακμιακή πορεία στο awmn, όχι γιατί δεν είναι καλό πρόγραμμα, αλλά γιατί και το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα χρειάζεται διαχειριστές με ευθύνη και συνέπεια. Το πείραμα acoul με τους τέσσερις περιβόητους κόμβους, ήθελε και θέλει απλά να αναδείξει αυτό και μόνο αυτό. Με το να φύγουν οι συγκεκριμένοι 4 κόμβοι, που φυσικά και θα φύγουν, όχι όμως πριν καταλήξουμε κάπου πρώτα, αποφεύγοντας την δημόσια συζήτηση δεν λύνει ούτε αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα πολλών χιλιάδων πλέον, μη σχετικών με το awmn κόμβων. απορώ με την καλοπροαίρετη θέλω να πιστεύω αφέλειά αυτού του συλλογισμού.

Μπράβο για το wind, αν και εδώ που τα λέμε είναι το καλύτερο βιογραφικό και κράχτης για την επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία και καριέρα όσων εμπλέκονται στην ανάπτυξή του, αλλά όπως έλεγε και ο Χατζιδάκις: το τανκς στρατηγέ μου είναι απίθανο και τρομερό, αλλά έχει μια αδυναμία, χρειάζεται οδηγό !!

σε αυτό το σημείο, παράκληση προς τους μοντ για ένα σπλιτ, όχι ΟΤ, μήπως και καταλήξουμε σε κάτι πιο χρήσιμο από ανταλλαγή φιλοφρονήσεων!

----------


## fengi1

To wind ειναι παρα πολυ καλο εργαλειο και παλι μπραβο στα παιδια που το υλοποιησαν.
Η πρακτικη ομως δειχνει οτι εχει περιθωρια για ακομα βελτιωση για να αγγιξει το τελειο.
Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι οι ιδιοι που το εφτιαξαν πρεπει και να το τελειοποιησουν. 
Εχουν και αλλες δουλειες να κανουν και ο χρονος τους ισως δεν επαρκει.
Πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν ατομα με γνωσεις - ορεξη και χρονο να ασχοληθουν.
Ενημερωση του nagios και αλληλοενημερωση wind - nagios.

----------


## armagedon

> To wind ειναι παρα πολυ καλο εργαλειο και παλι μπραβο στα παιδια που το υλοποιησαν.
> Η πρακτικη ομως δειχνει οτι εχει περιθωρια για ακομα βελτιωση για να αγγιξει το τελειο.
> Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι οι ιδιοι που το εφτιαξαν πρεπει και να το τελειοποιησουν. 
> Εχουν και αλλες δουλειες να κανουν και ο χρονος τους ισως δεν επαρκει.
> Πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν ατομα με γνωσεις - ορεξη και χρονο να ασχοληθουν.
> Ενημερωση του nagios και αλληλοενημερωση wind - nagios.


το nagios κάνει διαχείριση δικτύου σε επίπεδο tcp/ip. Δεν μπορεί να δώσει γεωγραφικά δεδομένα και να κάνει γεωεντοπισμό. 

Για αυτή την δουλεια χρειάζεται hardware που να μετράει τι τάση στην ατμόσφαιρα (dbmV ανά μέτρο) δημιουργεί κάθε κόμβος που εκπέμπει. Λαμβάνοντας δεδομένα από διάφορα σημεία, μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε που περίπου βρίσκεται κάθε κόμβος. 

Αυτό στο wi-fi ίσως να μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί με ένα GPS, με μια καλή κάρτα 802.11.χ, και σε συδυασμό με GPSD και KISMET. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και έτοιμα μαραφέτια. Και φυσικά χρειάζεται να γραφτεί το ανάλογο software (κάτι σαν το wind) που θα συγκεντώνει τα στοιχεία από όλους, και θα βγάζει τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## fengi1

Γιατι τα μπερδευεις τοσο ;
Με ενα απλο ping μπορεις να δεις αν ενας κομβος απανταει και ειναι ενεργος.

----------


## acoul

> Γιατι τα μπερδευεις τοσο ;
> Με ενα απλο ping μπορεις να δεις αν ενας κομβος απανταει και ειναι ενεργος.


θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο με το ειδικό στυλό που έφτιαχναν οι Αμερικάνοι προκειμένου να δουλεύει σε συνθήκες έλλειψης βαρύτητας την στιγμή που οι Ρώσοι χρησιμοποιούσαν απλά το κλασικό μολυβάκι ...  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλό είναι να περάσει μια σκούπα από το παρόν thread και να μείνει η ουσία γιατί είναι κάτι που αφορά όλους μας.

Ιδέες-λύσεις υπάρχουν πολλές (reactive και proactive) οι οποίες μάλιστα μπορούν να συνδυαστούν μεταξύ τους! 

Μερικές προτάσεις:

*α. Για ανύπαρκτους κόμβους οι οποίοι φαίνεται να έχουν ενεργές συνδέσεις.* 

Reactive (θέλει κάποιο development): Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να μπει ένα κουμπί αναφοράς προς τους διαχειριστές του WiND και βάση κάποιων κριτηρίων τα οποία μπορούν να διασταυρωθούν (snmp/AS/network-vector) να γίνεται η διαγραφή. 
H διαγραφή δεν θα είναι άμεση αλλά θα δίνεται ένα περιθώριο στον διαχειριστή να αποδείξει η όχι την ύπαρξη του κόμβου και των ενεργών συνδέσεων του. Αν δεν το κάνει σε εύλογο χρόνο τότε θα επέρχεται η διαγραφή.

Proactive: Διασταύρωση στοιχείων WiND και live δεδομένων από το δίκτυο. Θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία που δίνει το bgp σε διαφορετικούς routers (μπορεί να βοηθήσουν και εργαλεία όπως το Nagios, smokeping κλπ).

*b. Για ανύπαρκτους κόμβους με σκοπό το abuse της υπηρεσίας.*

Reactive: Εννοείται ότι οι κόμβοι με προσβλητικό περιεχόμενο θα γίνονται deactivate άμεσα και θα μπανάρεται ο χρήστης που έκανε την καταχώριση.

Proactive: Δεν θα επιτρέπονται καταχωρίσεις εκτός κάποιου ορίου συντεταγμενων. Τα ονόματα θα είναι μοναδικά και case insensitive.

----------


## fengi1

> Καλό είναι να περάσει μια σκούπα από το παρόν thread και να μείνει η ουσία γιατί είναι κάτι που αφορά όλους μας.


+++
Καλα ειναι να βρεθουν λυσεις που δεν θα ειναι manual, γιατι ετσι θα πρεπει να βρισκονται καποιοι διαχειριστες πανω απο το συστημα και θα εχουμε τα ιδια.

----------


## acoul

προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μια αντίστοιχη ομάδα ή ομάδες όπως αυτή των μοντ στο φόρουμ, θα έλυνε ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος τόσο στο wind όσο και στο nagios. αφού η ιδέα δουλεύει στη περίπτωση του φόρουμ δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να μη δουλέψει και στα άλλα δύο ... 

απλά θα πρέπει να αναθέσουμε ρόλους, αρμοδιότητες και ευθύνες σε άλλους, κάτι που μπορεί να μας δημιουργεί ένα αίσθημα ανασφάλειας για τον έλεγχο που εγκλωβίζεται τελικά στα πλοκάμια του υπερσυγκντρωτισμού και κατ επέκταση αναποτελεσματικότητας.

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Γιατι τα μπερδευεις τοσο ;
> Με ενα απλο ping μπορεις να δεις αν ενας κομβος απανταει και ειναι ενεργος.
> 
> 
> θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο με το ειδικό στυλό που έφτιαχναν οι Αμερικάνοι προκειμένου να δουλεύει σε συνθήκες έλλειψης βαρύτητας την στιγμή που οι Ρώσοι χρησιμοποιούσαν απλά το κλασικό μολυβάκι ...


με ένα απλό ping θα καταλάβεις που βρίσκεται στο χάρτη ένας κόμβος;  ::  
με το ping, το traceroute ή το Nagios διαπιστώνεις την τοπολογία του δίκτυου και σχηματίζεις τους κόμβους σε γράφο , δεν σου δίνουν όμως κανένα στοιχείο αυτά τα εργαλεία για το που πραγματικά βρίσκεται ο κόμβος στο χάρτη. Αν ο κόμβος δεν θέλει να σου δώσει το πραγματικά του στίγμα στο χάρτη, μπορεί μεν να τον εντοπίζεις με ping, όμως αυτός δεν θα βρίσκεται εκεί που έχει δηλώσει ότι είναι, αλλά αλλού. 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν το καταλαβαίνετε αυτό...  :: 

Δεδομένου λοιπόν ότι για την ώρα η κοινότητά σας δεν έχει την τεχνογνωσία του γεωεντοπισμού, ίσως είναι προτιμότερο να φύγει τελείως ο χάρτης από το wind για να μην προσελκύει τα trolls, και να μείνει μόνο ο γράφος του wind.
Ο οποίος γράφος φυσικά μπορεί να ελέγχεται με ping, nagios κλπ και να δίνει αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Neuro

Μετά από άπειρες φορές που το διάβασα μπρος και πίσω (ώστε να βγάζει νόημα, να μην υπάρχουν ξεκάρφωτα posts, να ακουστούν όλες οι απόψεις, προτάσεις και οι αντίλογοι) και ένα τελικό διόρθωμα (συν ένα λάθος), αυτό πιστεύω είναι ο ελάχιστος κοινός συντελεστής της συζήτησης. Τα υπόλοιπα πήγαν στα OT καθώς είναι μεν αστεία αλλά δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το θέμα και σαν νέα συζήτηση από μόνη της είναι μάλλον ασύνδετη. 

Για οποιαδήποτε αντίρρηση / σχόλιο παρακαλώ στείλτε ΠΜ ή e-mail στους συντονιστές και άμεσα υποψηφιότητα στις ερχόμενες εκλογές για συντονιστές.

----------


## fengi1

armagedon το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι η γεωγραφικη θεση του κομβου αλλα η ποιοτητα τοων λινκ και αν οτως ο κομβος ειναι ενεργος. 
Αλλωστε στην dsl σου δεν σε ενδιαφερει να ξερεις που ειναι το dslam του ΟΤΕ ουτε την διευθυνση του ISP σου αλλα που κλειδωνει.
Σε μας εδω αυτο χρειαζεται στην αρχικη φαση σκοπευσης εντοπισμου του κομβου.

----------


## armagedon

> armagedon το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι η γεωγραφικη θεση του κομβου αλλα η ποιοτητα τοων λινκ και αν οτως ο κομβος ειναι ενεργος. 
> Αλλωστε στην dsl σου δεν σε ενδιαφερει να ξερεις που ειναι το dslam του ΟΤΕ ουτε την διευθυνση του ISP σου αλλα που κλειδωνει.
> Σε μας εδω αυτο χρειαζεται στην αρχικη φαση σκοπευσης εντοπισμου του κομβου.


Η φάση σκοπευσης και εντοπισμου του κομβου αφορά το next_hop μόνο.
Το πρόβλημα με τα ping, nagios κλπ, είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πέρα από το next_hop ποιός από τους κόμβους είναι ενσύρματος και ποιός ασύρματος. 

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ έχω δύο ασύρματους κόμβους, και πίσω από αυτούς έχω 15 ενσύρματους. Στους δηλώνω λοιπόν και τους 17 στο wind σαν ασύρματους, σε διάφορα σημεία. Εγώ, λόγω της ποιότητας που παρέχω, λειτουργώ σαν black hole και τραβάω το traffic προς τα εμένα, με ότι μπορεί αυτό να σημαίνει. Και εσύ μου λές ευχαριστώ για την σουπερ ποιότητα ασύρματου δικτύου που σου παρέχω και χαίρεσαι που συμμετέχεις σε μια ασύρματη κοινότητα, η οποία όμως στην πραγματικότητα είναι ενσύρματη!

Να μου πεις, και τί πειράζει αυτό; ε αν δεν πειράζει its ok, απλά πρέπει να αλλάξετε όνομα και να λέγεστε
Αthens Wireless & Wired Metropolitan Network. (AWWMN)  ::

----------


## acoul

Έχει αποφασιστεί τελικά ότι στο φόρουμ θα γράφονται μόνο τεχνικά θέματα; Αν ναι γιατί αυτό δεν εφαρμόζεται ενιαία αλλά επιλεκτικά και κατά περίπτωση;

γιατί τη στιγμή που ξεκάθαρα έχω ζητήσει σπλιτ και ότι δεν επιθυμώ να σβηστεί τίποτε από όσα γράφονται στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα, εφόσον αυτά δεν παραβαίνουν τους κανόνες του φόρουμ, αυτό αγνοήται συστηματικά, επιδεικτικά και κατ επανάληψη;

παρακαλώ θερμά το κομμάτι που κατέληξε στο καλάθι των αχρήστων να επιστρέψει στη γενική συζήτηση, μαζί με αυτή την δημοσίευση, αφού προσωπικά το θεωρώ πιο χρήσιμο, συμπαθητικό και περιεκτικό από ενότητες όπως για παράδειγμα: ιστορία με τρεις λέξεις, κοιμηθείτε βρικόλακες, Ανέκδοτα, Βιντεάκια κ.α. 

είμαστε κοινότητα ανθρώπων και όχι τετράγωνων μηχανών. η απομάκρυνση στοιχείων που χαρακτηρίζουν και εκφράζουν κάτι τέτοιο θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν αρμόζει στο φόρουμ του awmn.

sorry δεν είναι επίθεση σε πρόσωπα, το ξαναλέω για πολλοστή φορά. είναι ζήτημα ερμηνείας και εφαρμογής κανόνων και θεσμών που αφορά όλους μας.

----------


## Vigor



----------


## papashark

> προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι μια αντίστοιχη ομάδα ή ομάδες όπως αυτή των μοντ στο φόρουμ, θα έλυνε ένα μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος τόσο στο wind όσο και στο nagios. αφού η ιδέα δουλεύει στη περίπτωση του φόρουμ δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να μη δουλέψει και στα άλλα δύο ... 
> 
> απλά θα πρέπει να αναθέσουμε ρόλους, αρμοδιότητες και ευθύνες σε άλλους, κάτι που μπορεί να μας δημιουργεί ένα αίσθημα ανασφάλειας για τον έλεγχο που εγκλωβίζεται τελικά στα πλοκάμια του υπερσυγκντρωτισμού και κατ επέκταση αναποτελεσματικότητας.


Aλέξανδρε το θράσσος σου ειναι απίστευτο.

Σε πήρανε χαμπάρι λίγους μήνες μετά για τους fake κόμβους, και έρχεσε και κάνεις προτάσεις για να αντιμετωπιστεί αυτό που έκανες ?

Κακώς ασχολείτε ο κόσμος μαζί σου στα σοβαρά, γιατί αυτά που κάνεις και λες δεν είναι καθόλου σοβαρά...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Aλέξανδρε το θράσσος σου ειναι απίστευτο.


ουδέν σχόλιον

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Aλέξανδρε το θράσσος σου ειναι απίστευτο.
> 
> 
> ουδέν σχόλιον


Aκόμα και αν ήταν fake κόμβος (που δεν είναι), εγώ δεν βγήκα να ανοίξω κουβέντα για fake κόμβους και πως θα τους αντιμετωπίσουμε.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


δηλαδή το BB λινκ που εμφανίζεται μήνες τώρα με πράσινη γραμμή ως ενεργό δεν είναι φέηκ; για όλα τα υπόλοιπα φέηκ, πέρα από τα 4 --> proof of consept, θεωρείς ότι δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στην χρησιμότητα και εγκυρότητα του εργαλείου που υποτίθεται ότι εξυπηρετεί και χαρτογραφεί την κοινότητα του awmn?

αν έγινα κακός που έφερα, με αυτό τον τρόπο, το θέμα των φέηκ κόμβων στο τραπέζι, λυπάμαι. πρέπει όμως να γίνει αντιληπτό ότι το oversale δεν μας αρμόζει αφού δεν έχουμε να πουλήσουμε τίποτε και σε κανένα. Για την ακρίβεια θα πρόσθετα ότι το oversale κακό μας κάνει αφού τελικά δείχνει μια εικόνα αναξιοπιστίας.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


ΕΑΝ είχες παρουσιάσει ΕΣΥ το θέμα των fake κόμβων OTAN τους έκανες, τότε θα μπορούσες να μιλήσεις.

Οταν όμως ΑΛΛΟΙ το πήρανε χαμπάρι, ύστερα από ΜΗΝΕΣ, τότε λυπάμαι αλλά είσαι αυτός που κατηγορήθηκε για fake κόμβους και όχι αυτός που θα ζητήσει και τα ρέστα...

----------


## fengi1

Εαν αρχισετε τα εαν και εσυ εκανες αυτο και εσυ το αλλο χανουμε την ουσια και δε προκειτε να αλλαξει τιποτα.
Και θα μεινουμε ολοι στο "ιδιο εργο θεατες".

----------


## fengi1

Δειτε αυτο το κομματι.

[attachment=0:14ilc7b5]k454.JPG[/attachment:14ilc7b5]
Πιθανον απο τους 7 ενεργος να ειναι ενας ή κανενας.

----------


## enaon

Σας παρακαλώ ρε παιδιά, κάντε με διαχειριστή στο wind, με έχει πιάσει μία πελώρια λαχτάρα, να βοηθήσω να καθαριστεί η βάση.

Κάθε όποτε το θυμάμαι, που θα το θυμάμαι συχνά λογικά, θα σβήνω τον κόμβο του Αλέξανδρου, θα τον μετονομάζω, θα τον μετακινώ κλπ. Θα τον φτιάχνω πάλι όταν μου φέρνει αποδείξεις για 10 fake κόμβους, θα τούς σβήνω, και θα αφήνω τον acoul ήσυχο, μέχρι να το θυμηθώ πάλι.

Θέλει να βοηθήσει και δεν ξέρει τον τρόπο, ας του τον δείξει κάποιος γιατί είναι εκνευριστικός απίστευτα..

----------


## verou

::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ....


Και ποιος θα κάτσει να τον ακούσει πάλι. Σε 5 λεπτά θα έχουμε πρωτοσέλιδο.

KAI enaon KAI Bliz ΚΑΙ Παντρεμένος ΚΑΙ Hostmaster...  ::

----------


## acoul

> Σας παρακαλώ ρε παιδιά, κάντε με διαχειριστή στο wind, με έχει πιάσει μία πελώρια λαχτάρα, να βοηθήσω να καθαριστεί η βάση.
> 
> Κάθε όποτε το θυμάμαι, που θα το θυμάμαι συχνά λογικά, θα σβήνω τον κόμβο του Αλέξανδρου, θα τον μετονομάζω, θα τον μετακινώ κλπ. Θα τον φτιάχνω πάλι όταν μου φέρνει αποδείξεις για 10 fake κόμβους, θα τούς σβήνω, και θα αφήνω τον acoul ήσυχο, μέχρι να το θυμηθώ πάλι.
> 
> Θέλει να βοηθήσει και δεν ξέρει τον τρόπο, ας του τον δείξει κάποιος γιατί είναι εκνευριστικός απίστευτα..


Διακρίνω μια γενική και διάχυτη σύγχυση στις έννοιες κοινότητα, παρεούλα, οπαδοί, φαν, φίλαθλοι, σύντεκνοι, συναγωνιστές, συνχομπίστες, συμπαίχτες, συμπρωταγωνιστές, συμπατριώτες και τα συναφή ...

----------


## mojiro

μερικές ιδέες για μακρινά Links...
Δωδώνη - Δελφοί - Διός (Το Ιερό Τρίγωνο των Δέλτα)

Το φαντάζεστε σε Links!  :: 

Περισσότερες ιδέες για Ιερά Links
http://helios.e-e-e.gr/articles/delphoi/index.html

----------


## acoul

> το nagios κάνει διαχείριση δικτύου σε επίπεδο tcp/ip. Δεν μπορεί να δώσει γεωγραφικά δεδομένα και να κάνει γεωεντοπισμό. 
> 
> Για αυτή την δουλεια χρειάζεται hardware που να μετράει τι τάση στην ατμόσφαιρα (dbmV ανά μέτρο) δημιουργεί κάθε κόμβος που εκπέμπει. Λαμβάνοντας δεδομένα από διάφορα σημεία, μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε που περίπου βρίσκεται κάθε κόμβος. 
> 
> Αυτό στο wi-fi ίσως να μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί με ένα GPS, με μια καλή κάρτα 802.11.χ, και σε συδυασμό με GPSD και KISMET. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και έτοιμα μαραφέτια. Και φυσικά χρειάζεται να γραφτεί το ανάλογο software (κάτι σαν το wind) που θα συγκεντώνει τα στοιχεία από όλους, και θα βγάζει τα αποτελέσματα.


και το nagios και το wind είναι εργαλεία που βοηθούν στην αποτύπωση και κατάσταση του δικτύου του awmn και όχι μόνον. αυτό που έχει φανεί καθαρά τόσο καιρό, είναι ότι όλα τα πράγματα χρειάζονται ένα κομμάτι διαχείρισης. το λογισμικό που τα κάνει όλα μόνο του δεν έχει ακόμη φτιαχτεί.

η ιδέα συνεργασίας wind & nagios για τον έλεγχο της εγκυρότητας έχει συζητηθεί και στο παρελθόν, αλλά έμεινε σε συζήτηση. Είναι ζήτημα απόφασης των οργάνων να μπει ίσως στο τραπέζι και να πέσουν προτάσεις με την ευχή να δρομολογηθεί κάτι. τα όργανα από την άλλη είναι best effort οπότε καταλήγουμε στο γνωστό ότι μπορεί ο κάθε ένας κάνει ... πάντως προσωπικά μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα σηκώσω ένα wind στο ozonet να υπάρχει και αν υπάρχει κέφι και διάθεση ίσως να γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο και στη λέσχη.

το πρόβλημα της διαχείρισης πάντως παραμένει, αφού όσο φουσκώνει και χοντραίνει το υπάρχον wind χωρίς συντήρηση τόσα περισσότερα προβλήματα θα εμφανίζονται και στο τεχνικό αλλά και στο χρηστικό κομμάτι.

----------


## armagedon

Η εικόνα του μελλοντικού wind;

To φαντάζομαι κάπως έτσι

----------


## fengi1

Παντως παιρνοντας αφορμη αυτο viewtopic.php?f=48&t=17886&start=75 
και αυτο http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2277 παπα-καρχαρια πως παει το λινκ;  ::  , 
Και αυτο http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2030 
απορω γιατι αγχωνομε να εχω ενημερωμενα τα DNS των link μου  ::  .
Ειναι λυπηρο που κλεινουν κομβοι αλλα ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα και αυτο.

----------


## papashark

> Παντως παιρνοντας αφορμη αυτο http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4 ... 6&start=75 
> και αυτο http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2277 παπα-καρχαρια πως παει το λινκ;  , 
> Και αυτο http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=2030 
> απορω γιατι αγχωνομε να εχω ενημερωμενα τα DNS των link μου  .
> Ειναι λυπηρο που κλεινουν κομβοι αλλα ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα και αυτο.


Δεν θέλω να το πιστέψω καν  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ένα ερώτημα που έχει γεννηθεί εδώ και μέρες. 
Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να δείτε πόσα routes παίρνετε από το bgp και να καταλάβετε με ακρίβεια +-10% πόσους κόμβους bb έχει το δίκτυο.
Ή μας έπιασε ο πόνος της καθαριότητας. Στην προκειμένη το καλύτερο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να στρώσετε τον .... και να φτιάξετε το next wind revision κάνοντας download τον κώδικα.

Λες και δεν το ξέραμε. Πάει κάποιος βάζει ότι γουστάρει και το ενώνει με τον Αρη. Σιγά οι hostmaster μην κάνουν Ping το σύμπαν (που το κάνουν καμιά φορά όταν βγάζει μάτι το παιχνίδι) για να δουν αν κάτι παίζει να είναι αλήθεια η στην σφαίρα της φαντασίας.

----------


## fengi1

Τωρα μπορω να κοιμηθω ησυχος. Λυθηκε και αυτο.
Να σου θυμησω οτι εδω λεπτο 1,47 , ειπες οτι το οραμα σου ειναι να βοηθησεις να παει το awmn ενα βημα παρα περα με ολους μαζι.
Να το συγκρινω τωρα με αυτο ;


> Ή μας έπιασε ο πόνος της καθαριότητας. Στην προκειμένη το καλύτερο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να στρώσετε τον .... και να φτιάξετε το next wind revision κάνοντας download τον κώδικα.
> Λες και δεν το ξέραμε. Πάει κάποιος βάζει ότι γουστάρει και το ενώνει με τον Αρη. Σιγά οι hostmaster μην κάνουν Ping το σύμπαν

----------


## NetTraptor

Fengi είπαμε να βοηθήσω... όχι να τα κάνω όλα εγώ και ο κάθε εγώ. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά παραπάνω αν κάτσεις να το σκεφτείς λιγάκι αυτό που είπες. 
Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω εγώ πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα... pizza meeting ... ?  ::  
Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά τι λέω Fengi. Δεν χρειάζεται να μου θυμίσεις. Δεν υποσχέθηκα ποτέ περισσότερα από όσα κάνω. Μάλλον πολύ λιγότερα υποσχέθηκα.

Σταματήστε τον πόνο όλοι με το wind. *Shut up and Code!!!* Με τους τρόπους σας δεν πρόκειται ποτέ κανείς να σας δώσει σημασία.

----------


## geosid

αντι να τρωγεστε δεν το αφηνετε οπως ειναι και να πατε να φατε τιποτα πιτσες?παντος εμενα αν μου λεγανε στρωσε το κ_ω_λ_ο σου κατω και φτιαξε κωδικα δεν θα υπηρχε περιπτωση να ασχοληθω...

----------


## fengi1

Δεν ειπε κανενας να τα κανεις ολα εσυ. Δεν ειναι αυτος ο ρολος ενος προεδρου. Καλεσε προσκλητηριο και βαλε μπρος αυτους που εχουν γνωσεις και ορεξη.
Δωσε κατευθυνσεις. Δε θα κατσει κανεις να τραβηχτει με κωδικα χωρις κανεις να του εχει πει τι πρεπει να κανει και χωρις να ειναι σιγουρος οτι αυτο που θα κανει θα εφαρμοστει. 
Και για το τελαιυταιο , στο χωριο μου λενε 'αν δεν κλαψει το παιδι θα μεινει νηστικο'.

----------


## NetTraptor

Κρίνοντας από αυτά που βλέπω δεν θα περίμενα τίποτα από εσένα και τον fengi οποτε αδιαφορώ τελείως...
How does that sound? στον ίδιο τόνο νομίζω.  ::  
Και μετά τι? είπαμε όλοι την κακία μας και κάναμε το κουμάσι μας.

Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορεί κανείς να κάνει για το wind. Οπότε κάθε σχόλιο, πρόταση, ιδέα και φαντασία είναι αδιάφορη και μη παραγωγική αν δεν κάνει κάποιος την δουλειά.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Zητησατε αν υπαρχουν καποιοι που μπορουν να το κανουν και δε βρεθηκε ΟΥΤΕ ενας ;

Απαντησε κανεις στις προτασεις που εκανε ποιο πανω ο socrates ;




> Μερικές προτάσεις:
> 
> *α. Για ανύπαρκτους κόμβους οι οποίοι φαίνεται να έχουν ενεργές συνδέσεις.* 
> 
> Reactive (θέλει κάποιο development): Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να μπει ένα κουμπί αναφοράς προς τους διαχειριστές του WiND και βάση κάποιων κριτηρίων τα οποία μπορούν να διασταυρωθούν (snmp/AS/network-vector) να γίνεται η διαγραφή. 
> H διαγραφή δεν θα είναι άμεση αλλά θα δίνεται ένα περιθώριο στον διαχειριστή να αποδείξει η όχι την ύπαρξη του κόμβου και των ενεργών συνδέσεων του. Αν δεν το κάνει σε εύλογο χρόνο τότε θα επέρχεται η διαγραφή.
> 
> Proactive: Διασταύρωση στοιχείων WiND και live δεδομένων από το δίκτυο. Θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία που δίνει το bgp σε διαφορετικούς routers (μπορεί να βοηθήσουν και εργαλεία όπως το Nagios, smokeping κλπ).
> 
> ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Τις manageroμαμακιες τις γράφει (ή μάλλον τις αναπαραγάγει) και η θεία μου η κιτσα... Κώδικα στο AWMN ουδείς όμως γράφει...
Αυτά είναι πλάνα και σχέδια που του τα έχουν σφυρίξει όχι που μπορεί να τα κάνει κιόλας. Άρα...τι καθόμαστε όλοι οι τυφλοί και λέμε .... Είμαστε τυφλοί... φοβερό...  ::   ::   ::  

Επειδή όμως δεν είναι chat εδώ έλα να τα πούμε αύριο σε καφεδάκι. Όποιος θέλει ας στείλει ένα PM να συναντηθούμε αύριο στο γνωστό καφέ

Αν σας σηκώνετε η τρίχα με αυτά τα καφέ... μπορείτε να βρίσετε και από κοντά στον σύλλογο την άλλη βδομαδα. ΑΝ δεν είμαι εκτός Ελλάδας...  ::  Έχω ψοφήσει στις διακοπές ο κακομοίρης...  ::

----------


## fengi1

Ειναι προβλημα με το μικρο μαζι . Δε καθεται σε ενα μερος. Την αλλη φορα επαιζε κυνηγητο με τον fox.

----------


## enaon

Κάντε με ρε παιδιά... Σάς παρακαλώ..
Θα σβήνω και τον fengi όποτε το θυμάμαι, μέχρι να μου φέρνει και αυτός άλλους 10. Θα τα καταφέρουμε μία χαρά, έχει εδώ ένα κάρο εθελοντές που δεν ξέρουν πώς να βοηθήσουν, κρίμα είναι να πάνε χαμένοι..

----------


## NetTraptor

Welcome to the team... κοίτα μια στο wind  ::

----------


## Winner

Τελικά έπρεπε να μην το είχα γράψει το ριμάδι, να υσηχάζαμε.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Famous last words?  ::

----------


## enaon

> Welcome to the team... κοίτα μια στο wind


Φτου, μπέρδεμα. 
Τώρα δεν μπορώ να μην κάνω τίποτα, αλλά δεν είναι και σωστό να γίνει εις βάρος κάποιου.

Θα το κάνουμε υπέρ του λοιπόν.
Θα φτιάξω ένα thread, θα το ονομάσουμε save the best. Θα σβήνω/αλλάζω κλπ τον acoul, τον fengi, και όποιον άλλον εθελοντή θελήσει, και θα γράφουμε όλοι για fake καταχωρίσεις, λέγοντας ποιόν θέλουμε να σώσουμε. Όποιος πιάσει πρώτος 10 καταχωρίσεις, θα επαναφέρετε για το υπόλοιπο του μήνα, και θα παίρνει ένα πόντο ευεργέτη. 

Έτσι θα μπορέσει να βοηθήσουμε χωρίς να κάνουμε τίποτα, που δεν έχει και διαφορά από αυτό που κάνουμε τώρα, μόνο που τώρα δεν βοηθάμε, οπότε θα είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι.

----------


## acoul

Ιωσήφ, τι γυρεύεις στο Δ.Σ. αφού σε ζαλίζει? για σεργιάνι στο machine room της ACN, να σφίγγεις κανένα χέρι στην επιτροπή της ΕΕΕΤ και τα συναφή; Το Δ.Σ. είναι ο ενορχηστρωτής και εμπνευστής των ομάδων εργασίας. Εκεί φαίνεται η αξία του Δ.Σ. Τι μαζευτήκατε πέντε νοματαίοι στο Δ.Σ. να κάνετε τι ήθελα να ήξερα; έτσι για να λέμε ότι υπάρχει Δ.Σ. στο awmn? το είπαμε τόσες φορές: μας διοικούν αυτοί που μας αξίζουν. Δεν κάνει που δεν κάνει τίποτε το Δ.Σ. βάζουμε και τους μοντς να σβήνουν ότι δεν μας αρέσει. Μια χαρά !! ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα Ο.Τ. και οι περισσότερες δηλώσεις μαργαριτάρια καταλήγουν στο καλάθι των αχρήστων για να μην διαβαστούν ποτέ από τους νεότερους προς αποφυγήν και έτσι πιθανά να επαναληφθούν!

@enaon: δεν με πείθεις πλέον, ξέρω δεν θα κοιμάσαι τα βράδια, βολέψαμε τους κολλητούς μας, και να πάει να καεί το ρημάδι ε; το awmn όμως δεν είναι prive club αν και διατηρεί prive club ομάδες ...

και για να καταλήξουμε, ο κάθε ένας μας που βρίσκεται εδώ, έχει τα κίνητρά του: φθηνή πρόσβαση, voip, download, sharing goods, τεχνογνωσία, τεχνολογία, παρέες, χαβαλέ, όραμα, πιθανή δημοσιότητα, επαφές και τόσα άλλα που δεν μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι είμαστε εδώ για τον ίδιο λόγο. Απλά έτυχε να έχουμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα, ο κάθε ένας για τον δικό του λόγο. Το να καθίσουμε σε ένα τραπέζι και να συμφωνήσουμε σε πέντε πράγματα, όπως είχε γίνει παλιότερα, δεν βλάπτει. Το να περιγελούμε και χλευάζουμε τέτοιες προσπάθειες όμως μόνο ανώριμο θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί.

----------


## mikemtb

παντως λιγοι ειμαστε οι τρελοι που αντι να βλεπουμε τωρα το 3ο ονειρο, γραφουμε εδω περα ξημερωματα σαββατου!  :: 

εξηγηστε μου γιατι δε παιζει το σεναριο, το να στελνονται mail, στους διαχειριστες των ασυνδετων κομβων οι οποιοι θα πρεπει με τη σειρα τους να επιβεβαιωνουν την παρουσια τους? (με καποιο χρονικο περιθωριο, κλπ...) ετσι θα απαλαγουμε τουλαχιστον, απο 100αδες ξεχασμενες κοκκινες κουκιδες.....

Υ.Γ. δε λυνει το προβλημα των fake, αλλα ειναι μια αρχη πιστευω...

----------


## geosid

μπορω να σας δωσω ενα χερι βοηθειας για να κανετε την αρχη στο wind ....

θα φτιαχνω 1 fake κοβμο καθε μερα μεχρι να το ξεκινησετε . καλο ?
@netraptor . ειναι τωρα μια βδομαδα που εχεις βγει απο το κλουβι σου και ποσταρεις στο φορουμ , πως και ετσι ?σε εποιασε ξαφνικα ο πονος ? Η αγανακτηση ?τι ?

----------


## fengi1

> εξηγηστε μου γιατι δε παιζει το σεναριο, το να στελνονται mail, στους διαχειριστες των ασυνδετων κομβων οι οποιοι θα πρεπει με τη σειρα τους να επιβεβαιωνουν την παρουσια τους? (με καποιο χρονικο περιθωριο, κλπ...) ετσι θα απαλαγουμε τουλαχιστον, απο 100αδες ξεχασμενες κοκκινες κουκιδες.....
> 
> Υ.Γ. δε λυνει το προβλημα των fake, αλλα ειναι μια αρχη πιστευω...


Και αυτο παιζει . και σε συνεργασια με το nagios - το οποιο παραμενει ανημερωτο κανα χρονο + . Εγω δε ξερω να γραφω κωδικα ουτε ειμαι ο μαμαω των data room. Αλλα αν μου πει αυριο ο Σπυρος: αναλαμβανεις να ενημερωσεις το nagios κατω απο της οδηγιες μου , σε μερικες μερες θα ειναι αξιοπιστο.
Εκτος αν μας βολευει να δειχνουμε με το 40 % των face κομβων ποσο μεγαλο ειναι το δικτυο ΜΑΣ.

enaon : Oταν αποφασισεις να μιλησεις σοβαρα και να ριξεις καμμια ιδεα - προταση θα ασχοληθω μαζι σου.

winer πολυ καλα εκανες και το εγραψες και μπραβο για την εξαιρετικη δουλεια που εκανες , αλλα στον κοσμο της πληροφορικης υπαρχει και η λεξη update.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mikemtb
> 
> εξηγηστε μου γιατι δε παιζει το σεναριο, το να στελνονται mail, στους διαχειριστες των ασυνδετων κομβων οι οποιοι θα πρεπει με τη σειρα τους να επιβεβαιωνουν την παρουσια τους? (με καποιο χρονικο περιθωριο, κλπ...) ετσι θα απαλαγουμε τουλαχιστον, απο 100αδες ξεχασμενες κοκκινες κουκιδες.....
> 
> Υ.Γ. δε λυνει το προβλημα των fake, αλλα ειναι μια αρχη πιστευω...
> 
> 
> Και αυτο παιζει . και σε συνεργασια με το nagios - το οποιο παραμενει ανημερωτο κανα χρονο + . Εγω δε ξερω να γραφω κωδικα ουτε ειμαι ο μαμαω των data room. Αλλα αν μου πει αυριο ο Σπυρος: αναλαμβανεις να ενημερωσεις το nagios κατω απο της οδηγιες μου , σε μερικες μερες θα ειναι αξιοπιστο.
> Εκτος αν μας βολευει να δειχνουμε με το 40 % των face κομβων ποσο μεγαλο ειναι το δικτυο ΜΑΣ.
> ...


Σε ένα μικρό κομμάτι από αυτά που γράφει με απαράδεκτο τρόπο ο nettraptor έχει δίκιο. Για να γίνουν αλλαγές στο wind, πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάποιος να τις κάνει. Εάν ο winner & ο cirrus (και ίσως ο Paravoid ? δεν ξέρω το "status" στο Project) δεν έχουν όρεξη να κάνουν τις αλλαγές που προτίνουμε εμείς, τότε πρέπει να βρεθούν κάποιοι άλλοι, αν δεν βρεθούν άλλοι, τότε είτε θα πληρώσουμε (  ::  ), είτε θα παραμήνει ως έχει, και τότε το θέμα της συζήτησης θα είναι ο εθελοντισμός ή ο δεθελοντισμός στο δίκτυο, καθώς και η ποιότητα των μελών που έχει μαζέψει.

Επί του θέματος, το wind χρειάζετε περισσότερα φίλτρα και attributes στους κόμβους. Αυτό που πρότεινε ο mikemtb υπήρχε παλαιότερα με κακή υλοποίηση στην nodedb, προυποθέτει όμως την δημιουργεία ενός attribute ακόμα σε κάθε εγγραφή στον πίνακα των κόμβων (active Y/N), φιλτράρισμα για την εμφάνιση τους σε διάφορα σημεία του wind (χάρτη, λίστες, κλπ), καινούργιες φόρμες για την επανεργοποίηση των κόμβων (κάποιες φορές έρχετε κόσμος που είχε γραφτεί 2-3 χρόνια πριν και θέλει να συνδεθεί), καθώς και λίγη συζήτηση με αυτούς που έχουν 10+ κόμβους στον λογαριασμό τους (πχ εγώ πρέπει να έχω 60 με 45 εν ενεργεία).

Πολλά μπορούν να γίνει στο wind, και οι κάλπικοι κόμβοι δεν είναι το πρόβλημα μας, καθότι δεν είναι πολλοί, (να πούμε για 20-30 κόμβους που έχουν μπει επίτηδες ψεύτικοι ?), πρόβλημα είναι η υπερπληθώρα κόμβων που δεν ανταποκρίνετε στην πραγματικότητα, ουτε καν στην φαντασία μας.

Όσον αφορά το nagios, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το Project πρέπει να εγκαταληφθεί και οι υπηρεσίες που είχε να μπουν στο wind, έχω δει σε αντίστοιχο wind σε ασύρματη κοινότητα του εξωτερικού, όταν κάνεις κλικ στον κόμβο πάνω από τον χάρτη του google api, να βγάζει ping times, ιστορικά, κλπ. To wind είναι ανταγωνιστικό με το nagios αλλά και φοβερά ποιο καλαίσθητο και user friendly, με αποτέλεσμα να το τρώει η μαύρη μαρμάγκα το nagios. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι με το 90% των κόμβων να τρέχει ΜΤ, και ένα 10% openwrt & άλλες linux εκδώσεις, θα μπορούσε να τραβάει αυτόματα το wind snmp δεδομένα, και να είχαμε παπάδες να βλέπουμε.

Αλλά όταν φτάσουμε στους παπάδες, ξαναγυρίζουμε εκεί που έλεγε ο NetTraptor, ποιος θα τους κάνει...  ::

----------


## anka

http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15393

Έχει και live υπηρεσία DCHUB…. (Ότι να' ναι)  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Υπάρχει κάποιο documentation για το WiND και το Nagios ή και καποιο source code διαθέσιμο;

Εάν έχει κάποιος κάτι ας μου στείλει ένα ΠΜ.

----------


## acoul

@papasmart: το θέμα δεν είναι features/bugs κλπ. η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα δεν θίγει το θέμα του development αλλά της διαχείρισης. στο θέμα μας λοιπόν. άμα είναι άνοιξε μια νέα ενότητα με το θέμα που τραβάει η καρδιά σου, τσάμπα είναι  ::  σε ενοχλεί το θέμα, πες αλήθεια τώρα, πιο πολύ από ότι ενοχλεί τον τράπτορα ...  :: 

@7bpm: open source love

----------


## papashark

> @papasmart: το θέμα δεν είναι features/bugs κλπ. η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα δεν θίγει το θέμα του development αλλά της διαχείρισης. στο θέμα μας λοιπόν. άμα είναι άνοιξε μια νέα ενότητα με το θέμα που τραβάει η καρδιά σου, τσάμπα είναι  σε ενοχλεί το θέμα, πες αλήθεια τώρα, πιο πολύ από ότι ενοχλεί τον τράπτορα ... 
> 
> @7bpm: open source love


Δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου το θέμα.

Με πονάει η έλλειψη ποιότητας και ο δεθελοντισμός του δικτύου.

Υπηρεσίες με το σταγονόμετρο, ο 7bpm, ο feng1, o badge και ελάχιστοι ακόμα είναι η όαση (μην πω το παράδοξο) από τους νέους που συνδέονται στο δίκτυο...

----------


## spirosco

Για τις ενημερωσεις στο nagios εχω φτιαξει σχετικο τυφλοσουρτη. Γινονται μεσα απο web interface (monarch).
Τους τελευταιους μηνες εχει μεινει ο giannis1 να περναει ενημερωσεις.
Αν μπειτε κανα δυο ατομα ακομη στο παιχνιδι και μοιρασετε πρακτικα την οποια δουλεια πιστευω οτι η αγγαρεια θα ειναι ελαχιστη.

Χτυπηστε μου ενα voip οσοι θελετε.

----------


## enaon

> Ιωσήφ, τι γυρεύεις στο Δ.Σ. αφού σε ζαλίζει? για σεργιάνι στο machine room της ACN, να σφίγγεις κανένα χέρι στην επιτροπή της ΕΕΕΤ και τα συναφή; Το Δ.Σ. είναι ο ενορχηστρωτής και εμπνευστής των ομάδων εργασίας. Εκεί φαίνεται η αξία του Δ.Σ. Τι μαζευτήκατε πέντε νοματαίοι στο Δ.Σ. να κάνετε τι ήθελα να ήξερα; έτσι για να λέμε ότι υπάρχει Δ.Σ. στο awmn? το είπαμε τόσες φορές: μας διοικούν αυτοί που μας αξίζουν. Δεν κάνει που δεν κάνει τίποτε το Δ.Σ. βάζουμε και τους μοντς να σβήνουν ότι δεν μας αρέσει.


Αλέξανδρε κάποτε πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι δεν μπορείς να πετάς λάσπη σε όποιον σου κατέβει, και μετά να λες ότι ήταν η ταπεινή σου άποψη, δεν το εννοούσες προσωπικά, και με ένα κτύπημα στην πλάτη να είναι όλα ωραία. 
Εσύ λες οι mods είναι υποχείρια, εκείνοι λένε δεν είναι, κάποιος από τούς δύο είναι ψεύτης, πιο προσωπικά δεν γίνετε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Το θέμα πάντα ήταν ότι όλοι είχαμε να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στην ρεαλιστική μη προπαγανδιστική Version που περιγράφει ο αψουλ (δηλαδή αυτών που δουλεύουν αλλά υποδέχονται και φάπες) και σε τραμπούκους που κατεβαίνουν στον σύλλογο και σε άλλες συναντήσεις για να βιαιοπραγήσουν κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά με τα μυαλά των άλλων. Τύποι οι οποίοι με την συμπεριφορά τους αμαυρώνουν την συνολική εικόνα, υποκινούν καταστάσεις στα όρια, χρησιμοποιούν ανθρώπους με κατά τα άλλα (κάποιες φορές) καλές προθέσεις και αγνά μυαλά, κατευθύνουν και θέτουν σε πραγματικό κίνδυνο ποια τον σύλλογο και όλο το δίκτυο.

Πραγματικά τον αγώνα και το έργο μας acoul (και δεν μιλάω για το παρόν ΔΣ) προτιμώ να το βλέπω ακόμα και έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις (αν και way off) παρά με τον αξιολύπητο τρόπο που παρουσιάζεστε κάποιοι. 
Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να καθίσεις κάτω και να σκεφτείς μερικά πράγματα κυρίως για σένα και μετά για όλους τους άλλους. Τελικά οι πεταλουδίτσες έχουν εξελιχτεί σε τέρατα και σημεία ενώ το forumaki με τα παιδικά γαντάκια που πετάς εδώ και εκεί είναι πταίσμα μπροστά σε αυτά που φτάνουν στα αυτιά όλων μας. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί για πολύ ξέρεις.

Στο θέμα... Ο Spirosco έχει την διαχείριση του Nagios και ο Winner Μαζί με τον Cirrus του wind. Όποιος έχει ένα καλό κομμάτι κώδικα για το wind ή και κάτι σε συνδυασμό με το Nagios είναι ευπρόσδεκτος πάντα.
Κώδικα εδώ http://wind.cube.gr/ PM και τηλέφωνα γνωστά. Το search button επίσης μπορεί να σας οδηγήσει όλους σε To DO list δικά μου του Paravoid και πολλών άλλων παιδιών. Όποιος έχει τις γνώσεις και την όρεξη για δουλειά την βρίσκει την άκρη. Η οργανωτική μας δομή είναι flat και όλοι είμαστε διαθέσιμη, προσεγγίσιμοι και για την τελευταία βλακεία που μπορεί να φανταστεί κάποιος.

----------


## fengi1

Αν εξαιρεσω τις δυο πρωτες παραγραφους που δε ξερω γιατι πραμα μιλας και ουτε θελω να να μαθω, 
ειδες που καταληγουμε σιγα σιγα καπου και κατι θετικο μπορει να βγει.  ::

----------


## JB172

> Ιωσήφ, ........ Δεν κάνει που δεν κάνει τίποτε το Δ.Σ. βάζουμε και τους μοντς να σβήνουν ότι δεν μας αρέσει. Μια χαρά !! ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα Ο.Τ. και οι περισσότερες δηλώσεις μαργαριτάρια καταλήγουν στο καλάθι των αχρήστων για να μην διαβαστούν ποτέ από τους νεότερους προς αποφυγήν και έτσι πιθανά να επαναληφθούν!


acoul, περιμένω την προσκόμιση στοιχείων για το καπέλωμα/εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία των moderators.

Το σώμα των moderators δεν ήταν/είναι/θα είναι το όχημα του οποιοδήποτε για την οποιαδήποτε αντιπαράθεση με το ΔΣ.
Ότι έχεις με το ΔΣ λύσε το με το ΔΣ. Οι mods δεν είναι το κατάλληλο μέσο.

----------


## acoul

> acoul, περιμένω την προσκόμιση στοιχείων για το καπέλωμα/εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία των moderators.


Μη το κάνουμε λαϊκό δικαστήριο, είπα την άποψή μου, μπορεί και να είμαι λάθος, μπορεί και όχι. τεσπά, αν μπορούμε να μείνουμε στο θέμα μας ίσως να βγει κάτι καλό, ίσως πάλι και όχι ... προσπάθεια είναι.



> Το σώμα των moderators δεν ήταν/είναι/θα είναι το όχημα του οποιοδήποτε για την οποιαδήποτε αντιπαράθεση με το ΔΣ.
> Ότι έχεις με το ΔΣ λύσε το με το ΔΣ. Οι mods δεν είναι το κατάλληλο μέσο.


και ο Καραμανλής κάνει δηλώσεις. το ζήτημα όμως δεν είναι οι δηλώσεις αλλά οι πράξεις ή η απραξία! Παρεμπίπτοντος, για να υπάρξει αντιπαράθεση, πρέπει να υπάρχει έργο. Τι αντιπαράθεση να υπάρξει στην απουσία έργου; εντάξει, είπαμε, best effort είναι και τα παιδιά του Δ.Σ. μια χαρά είναι, θέλει όμως κάτι ακόμη η συνταγή για να δέσει ...

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> acoul, περιμένω την προσκόμιση στοιχείων για το καπέλωμα/εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία των moderators.
> 
> 
> Μη το κάνουμε λαϊκό δικαστήριο, είπα την άποψή μου, μπορεί και να είμαι λάθος, μπορεί και όχι. τεσπά, αν μπορούμε να μείνουμε στο θέμα μας ίσως να βγει κάτι καλό, ίσως πάλι και όχι ... προσπάθεια είναι.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αρες μάρες κουκουνάρες είναι η απάντησή σου.
Εσύ ξεκίνησες τις δηλώσεις ότι οι mods κατευθύνονται. Αρα εσύ ξέφυγες ήδη από το θέμα.
Εγώ δεν μπήκα σε καμμία λογική για το έργο ή την απραξία του ΔΣ.
Η άποψή σου είναι ότι οι mods κατευθύνονται και περιμένουμε τις αποδείξεις.

----------


## panxan

*Λέω* : Τι να κάνω Σαββάτο βράδυ στο σπίτι?
*Συνawmnίτης* : Δεν κοιτάς το topik : Κάλπικοι κόβοι στο wind?
*Απαντάω* : Βγήκε άκρη?
*Συνawmnίτης* : Καμμία σχέση... Πάρε ποπ κορν

Να 'στε καλά

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> acoul, περιμένω την προσκόμιση στοιχείων για το καπέλωμα/εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία των moderators.
> 
> 
> Μη το κάνουμε λαϊκό δικαστήριο, είπα την άποψή μου, μπορεί και να είμαι λάθος, μπορεί και όχι. τεσπά, αν μπορούμε να μείνουμε στο θέμα μας ίσως να βγει κάτι καλό, ίσως πάλι και όχι ... προσπάθεια είναι.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τρια πουλάκια κάθονταν, και πλέκανε πουλόβερ alex...

----------


## PIT

> *Λέω* : Τι να κάνω Σαββάτο βράδυ στο σπίτι?
> *Συνawmnίτης* : Δεν κοιτάς το topik : Κάλπικοι κόβοι στο wind?
> *Απαντάω* : Βγήκε άκρη?
> *Συνawmnίτης* : Καμμία σχέση... Πάρε ποπ κορν
> 
> Να 'στε καλά


Εγραψες παλι!!! Καιρο ειχαμε να φαμε ποκ πορν  ::

----------


## commando

> Για τις ενημερωσεις στο nagios εχω φτιαξει σχετικο τυφλοσουρτη. Γινονται μεσα απο web interface (monarch).
> Τους τελευταιους μηνες εχει μεινει ο giannis1 να περναει ενημερωσεις.
> Αν μπειτε κανα δυο ατομα ακομη στο παιχνιδι και μοιρασετε πρακτικα την οποια δουλεια πιστευω οτι η αγγαρεια θα ειναι ελαχιστη.
> 
> Χτυπηστε μου ενα voip οσοι θελετε.


Aιτουμαι να βοηθησω στις καταχωρησεις με την προυποθεση οτι δεν θα αποδωθει c-class σε κομβους που δεν εχουν εγκριση NAGIOS και θα αφαιρεθουν τα c-class που ειχαν αποδοθει σε ανενεργους τωρα (αντε 6 μηνες)η με firewall icmp.Αλλιως θα ειναι παλι ενα εργαλειο που κανεις δεν θα σεβεται.

----------


## Neuro

Μη μου πειράξετε τον Αλέξανδρο, απλά κάποιες φορές ξεχνάει να βάλει τους σωστούς τίτλους και να τα θέσει όμορφα. Δηλαδή:

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΕΙΣ*
Σε αυτό το δίκτυο της καμένης γης,
[attachment=3:zqkgrwgj]fire.png[/attachment:zqkgrwgj]
όπου κυβερνούν ανεύθυνοι και ανάγωγοι,
[attachment=2:zqkgrwgj]politic.png[/attachment:zqkgrwgj]
υποβοηθούμενοι από κατευθυνόμενους και αδίστακτους,
[attachment=1:zqkgrwgj]police.png[/attachment:zqkgrwgj]
εσύ τι θα κάνεις;
[attachment=0:zqkgrwgj]fwf-m.png[/attachment:zqkgrwgj]

----------


## Neuro

> Aιτουμαι να βοηθησω στις καταχωρησεις με την προυποθεση οτι δεν θα αποδωθει c-class σε κομβους που δεν εχουν εγκριση NAGIOS και θα αφαιρεθουν τα c-class που ειχαν αποδοθει σε ανενεργους τωρα (αντε 6 μηνες)η με firewall icmp.Αλλιως θα ειναι παλι ενα εργαλειο που κανεις δεν θα σεβεται.


Ξέχασες ότι πρέπει να είναι Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, με παλιά ταυτότητα ώστε να αναγράφεται το θρήσκευμα τους, να μην έχουν γεννηθεί στη γειτονική χώρα, να έχουν αποδεικτικό κοινωνικών φρονημάτων, να μην είναι ομοφυλόφιλοι και να έχουν τουλάχιστον μία AMD CPU.

----------


## NetTraptor

Commando αυτό που λες είναι δύσκολο να γίνει σε manual mode. Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να βάζουμε όλα τα subnet σε αναμονή και εσύ να μας παρέχεις την λίστα έγκρισης αφου έχεις κάνει 10αδες ping checks traceroute, καταχώρηση στο nagios κτλ κτλ.

Παραπέρα να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι μερικοί πάνε, κάνουν αίτηση, βλέπουν ποιο subnet τους κάθετε και το χρησιμοποιούν ασχέτως έγκρισης.
Τυχαίνει μια στο τόσο να τους απορρίπτουμε την αίτηση επειδή δεν έχουν τις προϋποθέσεις (2 bb min ή AP+bb). Παρά ταύτα θυμήσου... το subnet είναι alive. Fully routed n BGPed
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση προτιμούμε να καίμε το subnet παρά να το επαναποδίδουμε μιας και μπορεί να πέσουμε σε clash. Έτσι είναι γραμμένο το wind και αυτό κάνει. Καίει subnet. Έχουμε πααααααααααααααρα πολλά για κάψιμο πριν παίσουμε σε πρόβλημα οπότε και θα το ξανασκεφτούμε.

Ο αδύναμος κρίκος ΔΕΝ είναι η διαδικασία μας και γενικά είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να φτιάξει κανείς ένα σουπερ ντουπερ tool που θα τα κάνει όλα στον αυτόματο. Ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι η κουλτούρα μας. Όλα πολύ Free όλα απλόχερα, σε όλους πρέπει να δίνουμε αναφορά, δεν την λέμε στον δίπλα που έχει πάρει ένα άκυρο subnet και το χρησιμοποιεί μαλιστα του το routaroume γιατί είναι κολλητός, η κατοχή subnet ή/και domain είναι για πολλούς αδαείς αξεσουάρ επίδειξης ( Ελληνάρας .- ), δεν κόβουμε τα λινκ σε αυτόν που μας ενοχλεί το network neutrality, είμαστε βολεψάκηδες με την δουλειά άλλων αλλά και όπου μας παίρνει και άλλα τέτοια Ελληνικά.

Any coders g damn it?

Όπως βλέπεις commando τα πράγματα δεν είναι τοστ απλά. Υπάρχει πολύ background και το παραπάνω είναι το κερασακι όταν πας να φτιάξεις AI tools σαν αυτό που φαντάζεται ο καθένας εδώ.

Κατά τα άλλα η βοήθεια σου δεκτή αν έχεις κάτι να προσθέσεις. Πιάστε ένα account στο παιδί.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Aιτουμαι να βοηθησω στις καταχωρησεις με την προυποθεση οτι δεν θα αποδωθει c-class σε κομβους που δεν εχουν εγκριση NAGIOS και θα αφαιρεθουν τα c-class που ειχαν αποδοθει σε ανενεργους τωρα (αντε 6 μηνες)η με firewall icmp.Αλλιως θα ειναι παλι ενα εργαλειο που κανεις δεν θα σεβεται.
> 
> 
> Ξέχασες ότι πρέπει να είναι Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, με παλιά ταυτότητα ώστε να αναγράφεται το θρήσκευμα τους, να μην έχουν γεννηθεί στη γειτονική χώρα, να έχουν αποδεικτικό κοινωνικών φρονημάτων, να μην είναι ομοφυλόφιλοι και να έχουν τουλάχιστον μία AMD CPU.


Να δηλώσω υποψηφιότητα, εκπληρώ όλα τα παραπάνω κριτήρια και επιπροσθέτως έχω διαβάθμηση στο ΓΕΕΘΑ και είμαι συνδρομητής του Δαυλού.

----------


## commando

α καλα ειμαστε πολυ μπροστα.
Υπαρχουν 970 BB και 759 BGP routes
Το Nagios εχει 477 μεσα απο τους οποιους 20 ειναι κλειστα 3 μηνες.!
Δηλαδη εχουμε ενα Nagios=1/2 του AWMN.
Εγω παλι νομιζω οτι αν γινει ιεραρχικα νυξη να μην ρουταρουν καποιον ανταρτη θα γινει πραξη.
Τεσπα το Nagios θελει οντως 4 ατομα μονο που δεν ειναι δουλεια ειναι ολη η εικονα του δικτυου.Και ηδη ειναι αργα να ψαχνομαστε.SAVE NAGIOS!

----------


## papashark

> α καλα ειμαστε πολυ μπροστα.
> Υπαρχουν 970 BB και 759 BGP routes
> Το Nagios εχει 477 μεσα απο τους οποιους 20 ειναι κλειστα 3 μηνες.!
> Δηλαδη εχουμε ενα Nagios=1/2 του AWMN.
> Εγω παλι νομιζω οτι αν γινει ιεραρχικα νυξη να μην ρουταρουν καποιον ανταρτη θα γινει πραξη.
> Τεσπα το Nagios θελει οντως 4 ατομα μονο που δεν ειναι δουλεια ειναι ολη η εικονα του δικτυου.Και ηδη ειναι αργα να ψαχνομαστε.SAVE NAGIOS!


forget NAGIOS  ::   ::  

το Intergration με το wind είναι η λύση

Η΄κάτι αυτοματοποιημένο (αν γίνετε και δεν γράφω βλακείες), αν μπορεί να διαβάσει από το BGP τα AS, και από εκεί να κρατάει το RouterID, να κάνει και ένα search στο wind για να τραβάει τα ονόματα, και έτσι να παράγει μόνο του τους ενεργούς κόμβους, καθώς και ποιοι είναι κάτω (και πόσο καιρό είναι κάτω).

----------


## armagedon

> Ο αδύναμος κρίκος ΔΕΝ είναι η διαδικασία μας και γενικά είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να φτιάξει κανείς ένα σουπερ ντουπερ tool που θα τα κάνει όλα στον αυτόματο. Ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι η κουλτούρα μας. Όλα πολύ Free όλα απλόχερα, σε όλους πρέπει να δίνουμε αναφορά, δεν την λέμε στον δίπλα που έχει πάρει ένα άκυρο subnet και το χρησιμοποιεί μαλιστα του το routaroume γιατί είναι κολλητός, η κατοχή subnet ή/και domain είναι για πολλούς αδαείς αξεσουάρ επίδειξης ( Ελληνάρας .- ), δεν κόβουμε τα λινκ σε αυτόν που μας ενοχλεί το network neutrality, είμαστε βολεψάκηδες με την δουλειά άλλων αλλά και όπου μας παίρνει και άλλα τέτοια Ελληνικά.
> 
> Any coders g damn it?


Ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι βεβαίως η κουλτούρα μας, αλλά όχι τόσο η κουλτούρα που αναφέρεις όσο η κουλτούρα των καρεκλοκένταυρων, οι οποίοι έχουν πιάσει μια θέση προέδρου-αντιπροέδρου-κομματάρχη-κοτζαμπάση-moderator-administrator και απαγορεύουν στους άλλους να εισέλθουν.

Στην περίπτωσή μας είναι η κουλτούρα αυτών που αποφασίσανε ένα ωραίο πρωινό ότι ολες οι IP τους ανήκουν και μόνο αυτοί έχουν δικαίωμα να τις μοιράζουν στους υπόλοιπους πληβείους, η κουλτούρα αυτών που λογοκρίνουν το φόρουμ, αυτών που απαγορεύουν το wiki, αυτών που είναι αιώνιοι administrators, αυτών που ενώ υπάρχει κώδικας που δίνει την λύση εμποδίζουν την εγκατάστασή του κώδικα αυτού γιατί απλούστατα είναι άσχετοι και δεν είναι σε θέση να τον ελέγξουν κλπ κλπ

----------


## commando

> forget NAGIOS   
> 
> το Intergration με το wind είναι η λύση


forget my ass ειναι παγκοσμιως το καλυτερο εργαλειο μαζι με τον fengi δουλευουμε πυρετωδως και συντομα θα εχουμε αντιστοιχισει ολους που τηρουν τις προυποθεσεις.Εχετε λιγο καιρο ακομα πριν αρχισειτο κραξιμο οσοι δεν εχετε στειλει τα subnet σας για καταχωρηση.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι βεβαίως η κουλτούρα μας, αλλά όχι τόσο η κουλτούρα που αναφέρεις όσο η κουλτούρα των καρεκλοκένταυρων, οι οποίοι έχουν πιάσει μια θέση προέδρου-αντιπροέδρου-κομματάρχη-κοτζαμπάση-moderator-administrator και απαγορεύουν στους άλλους να εισέλθουν.
> 
> Στην περίπτωσή μας είναι η κουλτούρα αυτών που αποφασίσανε ένα ωραίο πρωινό ότι ολες οι IP τους ανήκουν και μόνο αυτοί έχουν δικαίωμα να τις μοιράζουν στους υπόλοιπους πληβείους, η κουλτούρα αυτών που λογοκρίνουν το φόρουμ, αυτών που απαγορεύουν το wiki, αυτών που είναι αιώνιοι administrators, αυτών που ενώ υπάρχει κώδικας που δίνει την λύση εμποδίζουν την εγκατάστασή του κώδικα αυτού γιατί απλούστατα είναι άσχετοι και δεν είναι σε θέση να τον ελέγξουν κλπ κλπ


Φίλε με πορδές αβγά δεν βάφεις... Αν έχεις κάτι να προσφέρεις ξέρεις που να μας βρεις. Ίσως να είσαι όντως αυθεντία και να αποδείξεις ότι αυτά που ισχυρίζεσαι ως λύση (codewise) να μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν.
Έλα και θα σου φτιάξουμε πλάκα επίτιμου, ανδριάντα ανδρείκελο ότι θες....
Έως τότε δεν σε ξέρουμε δεν μας ξέρεις, δεν έχεις nodeid, δεν routarese, δεν έχουμε μιλήσει (ίσως ούτε πρόκειται), δεν έχουμε πιει καφέ και θα εξακολουθείς να είσαι μια ... από το υπερπέραν που ποσταρε μερικά ασυνάρτητα αδικαιολόγητα και προσβλητικά σχόλια και ένα image.

καληνύχτα...

----------


## NetTraptor

> forget my ass ειναι παγκοσμιως το καλυτερο εργαλειο μαζι με τον fengi δουλευουμε πυρετωδως και συντομα θα εχουμε αντιστοιχισει ολους που τηρουν τις προυποθεσεις.Εχετε λιγο καιρο ακομα πριν αρχισειτο κραξιμο οσοι δεν εχετε στειλει τα subnet σας για καταχωρηση.


Δεν μου αρέσει το sorting του excel και δεν έχει bullets. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις...  ::  

Nice guys...

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> forget NAGIOS   
> 
> το Intergration με το wind είναι η λύση
> 
> 
> forget my ass ειναι παγκοσμιως το καλυτερο εργαλειο μαζι με τον fengi δουλευουμε πυρετωδως και συντομα θα εχουμε αντιστοιχισει ολους που τηρουν τις προυποθεσεις.Εχετε λιγο καιρο ακομα πριν αρχισειτο κραξιμο οσοι δεν εχετε στειλει τα subnet σας για καταχωρηση.


πολύ χρήσιμο το xls που μας έστειλες.

Από τους 761 που είσαι σε θέση να ανακαλύψεις με nagios και bgp broadcast οι 466 IP (περίπου 212 άτομα) έχουν δώσει το όνομά τους (άρα συμφωνούν με την διαδικασία απόδοσης IP) ενώ υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 295 IP (δεν ξέρουμε πόσοι είναι πραγματικά) που διαφωνούν.

----------


## cirrus

> blah blah


Πολλά trolls έχουνε εμφανιστεί τελευταία ε;

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> blah blah
> 
> 
> Πολλά trolls έχουνε εμφανιστεί τελευταία ε;



αν εννοείς εμένα, είμαι γραμμένος από το 2006

----------


## cirrus

> ...


Και ο jason από το 2002 είναι...

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> 
> Ο αδύναμος κρίκος είναι βεβαίως η κουλτούρα μας, αλλά όχι τόσο η κουλτούρα που αναφέρεις όσο η κουλτούρα των καρεκλοκένταυρων, οι οποίοι έχουν πιάσει μια θέση προέδρου-αντιπροέδρου-κομματάρχη-κοτζαμπάση-moderator-administrator και απαγορεύουν στους άλλους να εισέλθουν.
> 
> Στην περίπτωσή μας είναι η κουλτούρα αυτών που αποφασίσανε ένα ωραίο πρωινό ότι ολες οι IP τους ανήκουν και μόνο αυτοί έχουν δικαίωμα να τις μοιράζουν στους υπόλοιπους πληβείους, η κουλτούρα αυτών που λογοκρίνουν το φόρουμ, αυτών που απαγορεύουν το wiki, αυτών που είναι αιώνιοι administrators, αυτών που ενώ υπάρχει κώδικας που δίνει την λύση εμποδίζουν την εγκατάστασή του κώδικα αυτού γιατί απλούστατα είναι άσχετοι και δεν είναι σε θέση να τον ελέγξουν κλπ κλπ
> 
> 
> Φίλε με πορδές αβγά δεν βάφεις... Αν έχεις κάτι να προσφέρεις ξέρεις που να μας βρεις. Ίσως να είσαι όντως αυθεντία και να αποδείξεις ότι αυτά που ισχυρίζεσαι ως λύση (codewise) να μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν.
> ...


καλά...σταματήστε πρώτα την λογοκρισία στο φόρουμ, σταματήστε να χαρακτηρίζετε όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί σας ως troll, ξεκλειδώστε το wiki να μπορεί να γράφει ο καθένας ελεύθερα, και μετά θα έρθουμε να μας δώσετε και το root password να σας φτιάξουμε όλα όσα εσείς, ως καρεκλοκενταυροι root-password οwners που είσαστε, απαγορεύετε (ή έστω εμποδίζετε) εμας τους υπόλοιπους να φτιάξουμε...

Δηλαδή αν σου ζήταγα το password του wind να το ξυλώσω και να βάλω αυτό που θέλω θα μου το έδινες; Ή μήπως πρέπει πρώτα να περάσω από την διαδικασία του καφέ - συνέντευξης - απονομής προεδρικού πιστοποιητικού κοινωνικών φρονημάτων για να μου το δώσεις; 

καληνύχτα επίσης, όνειρα γλυκά και απονήρευτα...

----------


## cirrus

> ...


Θες το root password; Here you go:


```
P9,YuS9r72%a1NK$
```

Κάνε και κάνα update κανένα πακέτο ε..

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Θες το root password; Here you go:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


ποιό password είναι αυτό; του wind;

----------


## cirrus

> Δηλαδή αν σου ζήταγα το password του wind να το ξυλώσω και να βάλω αυτό που θέλω θα μου το έδινες; Ή μήπως πρέπει πρώτα να περάσω από την διαδικασία του καφέ - συνέντευξης - απονομής προεδρικού πιστοποιητικού κοινωνικών φρονημάτων για να μου το δώσεις;


Α και πούσε αν θες να βοηθήσεις το wind, το site είναι http://wind.cube.gr έχει το latest svn εκεί. Αν πάλι θες κάτι αντί του wind, σήκωσε το, δεν σε εμποδίζει κανένας (αν θες να σου δώσω και awmn subdomain). Από λόγια άλλο τίποτα, πράξεις δεν βλέπω.

----------


## cirrus

> ποιό password είναι αυτό; του wind;


Του laptop μου εδώ που έχει testing server για το wind, για να γράψεις κανένα κώδικα.

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> Δηλαδή αν σου ζήταγα το password του wind να το ξυλώσω και να βάλω αυτό που θέλω θα μου το έδινες; Ή μήπως πρέπει πρώτα να περάσω από την διαδικασία του καφέ - συνέντευξης - απονομής προεδρικού πιστοποιητικού κοινωνικών φρονημάτων για να μου το δώσεις;
> 
> 
> Α και πούσε αν θες να βοηθήσεις το wind, το site είναι http://wind.cube.gr έχει το latest svn εκεί. Αν πάλι θες κάτι αντί του wind, σήκωσε το, δεν σε εμποδίζει κανένας (αν θες να σου δώσω και awmn subdomain). Από λόγια άλλο τίποτα, πράξεις δεν βλέπω.


Νομίζω ανέφερα τις προυποθέσεις-όρους που θέτουμε για να ξεκινήσουμε να βοηθάμε 

1. σταματήστε την λογοκρισία στο φόρουμ
2. σταματήστε να χαρακτηρίζετε όποιον διαφωνεί μαζί σας ως troll
3. ξεκλειδώστε το wiki να μπορεί να γράφει ο καθένας ελεύθερα

και μετά θα έρθουμε

----------


## cirrus

> blah blah


Τι σχέση έχει το wind με το forum, το wiki και τον σύλλογο...
Και θες να πείσεις ότι δεν είσαι troll. Keep walking...

----------


## cirrus

> 3. ξεκλειδώστε το wiki να μπορεί να γράφει ο καθένας ελεύθερα


Ορίστε θες wiki: http://awmn.wikia.com/wiki/Αρχική_σελίδα

----------


## armagedon

> Α και πούσε αν θες να βοηθήσεις το wind, το site είναι http://wind.cube.gr έχει το latest svn εκεί. Αν πάλι θες κάτι αντί του wind, σήκωσε το, δεν σε εμποδίζει κανένας ...


γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά ότι δεν αρκεί να φτιαχτεί κάτι και να το σηκώσει κάποιος. Πολλά ωραία πράγματα έχουν φτιαχτεί κατά καιρούς και τα έχει φάει ο καιάδας, απλά γιατι χρειάζεται και η κατάλληλη θέση-προβολή στο κατάλληλο σημείο, προβολή που μόνο ο admin μπορεί να δώσει.
Τις ακροαματικότητες δυστυχώς ο admin τις ορίζει και τις κατευθύνει , όχι εμείς. Και εκεί ακριβώς είναι ο οπισθοδρομικός ρόλος του ως καρεκλοκένταυρου.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> 3. ξεκλειδώστε το wiki να μπορεί να γράφει ο καθένας ελεύθερα
> 
> 
> Ορίστε θες wiki: http://awmn.wikia.com/wiki/Αρχική_σελίδα


Ως admin-κλειδοκράτορας της ακροαματικότητας που είσαι, είναι φυσικό να μου προτείνεις με πονηρό τρόπο να γράψω στο http://awmn.wikia.com/wiki/Αρχική_σελίδα που έχει μηδενική ακροαματικότητα, αντί για το http://www.awmn.net/wiki

----------


## cirrus

> ...


Μεγάλε that's the beauty of the internet. Πήγαινε κάνε register το domain awmn2.net και σήκωσε ένα site του οποίου θα είσαι εσύ admin και εσύ θα έχεις τον λόγο για ότι υπάρχει μέσα και βάλε ότι θες πάνω (μέχρι και το wind2 που θα είναι ενωμένο με kismet sensors που θα κάνουν plot αυτόματα στον χάρτη όλα τα ssid). Αν το κάνεις αυτό εγώ προσωπικά θα βάλω link το site σου στην υπογραφή μου...

P.S. αν ο κώδικας του wind2 είναι based στο wind θα σε παρακαλούσα να μας τον στείλεις για να βάλουμε τίποτα στο svn...

Αλλά είπαμε το μόνο που σε νοιάζει είναι να κάνεις το troll..

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

εμένα τώρα γιατί μου θυμίζει ο συγκεκριμένος τα γνωστά πετούμενα πολύχρωμα έντομα

----------


## cirrus

> [Ως admin-κλειδοκράτορας της ακροαματικότητας που είσαι, είναι φυσικό να μου προτείνεις με πονηρό τρόπο να γράψω στο http://awmn.wikia.com/wiki/Αρχική_σελίδα που έχει μηδενική ακροαματικότητα, αντί για το http://www.awmn.net/wiki


Α και πούσε διάβασε καθόλου για SEO. Μπορεί με λίγη προσπάθεια το wikia site να βγαίνει πάνω από το awmn.net site σε google search για AWMN. 
Αλλά είπαμε δεν σε νοιάζει να κάνεις κάτι αλλά να trollareis.

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Μεγάλε that's the beauty of the internet. Πήγαινε κάνε register το domain awmn2.net και σήκωσε ένα site του οποίου θα είσαι εσύ admin και εσύ θα έχεις τον λόγο για ότι υπάρχει μέσα και ...


μα ο σκοπός δεν είναι να γίνουμε admin στην θέση του admin. Αυτό ακριβώς πολεμάμε, την κουλτούρα του καρεκλοκένταυρου. 

Και αυτή ακριβώς την νέα αντι-καρεκλοκενταυριακή κουλτούρα ελπίζουμε να δούμε σε κάποιο ενσύρματο site, είτε λέγετε awmn.net είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν την βλέπουμε, αντίθετα τα κλειδώματα καλά κρατούν, όπως εδώ έτσι και αλλού. Οι λόγοι βεβαίως πολλοί, με μεγαλύτερο τις προβοκάτσιες που συμβαίνουν σε όσους επιχειρούν κάτι τέτοιο στο ενσύρματο δίκτυο.
Ευτυχώς στο ασύρματο δίκτυο, και μακριά από τον σύλλογο και τους κλειδοκράτορες διανομείς IP διευθύνσεων, ψιλοϋπάρχει ακόμα η αντι-καρεκλοκενταυριακή κουλτούρα .

Νομίζω έτσι ξεκίνησε και η συζήτηση, προσπαθησε o Netraptor να βρει τι φταίει, και συμφωνήσαμε ότι είναι θέμα κουλτούρας.

Ποιάς κουλτούρας όμως;

----------


## cirrus

Αργείς όμως να απαντήσεις και με κούρασες. Καληνύχτα και αύριο περιμένω το design σου για το wind2...

----------


## cirrus

> ...


Κατάλαβε το. Το πολεμάμε το κατεστημένο και πάμε ενάντια στην αρχή και στον καρεκλοκένταυρο, δεν πάει μπροστά με λόγια και blah blah. Viva la revolution.
Μπορείς και εσύ, κάνε το τώρα. Φτιάξε το awmn2 forum που θα είναι ελεύθερο από αυτά που σε ενοχλούν (εσένα και άλλους πολλούς).

P.S. είμαι σίγουρος ότι το awmn θα δούλευε εξαιρετικά αν ο καθένας από εμάς άναρχα έπαιρνε random ip addresses...

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> [Ως admin-κλειδοκράτορας της ακροαματικότητας που είσαι, είναι φυσικό να μου προτείνεις με πονηρό τρόπο να γράψω στο http://awmn.wikia.com/wiki/Αρχική_σελίδα που έχει μηδενική ακροαματικότητα, αντί για το http://www.awmn.net/wiki
> 
> 
> Α και πούσε διάβασε καθόλου για SEO. Μπορεί με λίγη προσπάθεια το wikia site να βγαίνει πάνω από το awmn.net site σε google search για AWMN. 
> Αλλά είπαμε δεν σε νοιάζει να κάνεις κάτι αλλά να trollareis.


Μιλάμε για την ακροαματικότητα σε όσους από τη αθήνα ασχολούνται με τα ασύρματα, Ακροαματικότητα που ορίζεται με κατάλληλη προβολή σε κατάλληλα σημεία στο awmn site και στα plugme-in Infos.

Οχι για την ακροαματικότητα των άσχετων γοογλιστών...

----------


## armagedon

> είμαι σίγουρος ότι το awmn θα δούλευε εξαιρετικά αν ο καθένας από εμάς άναρχα έπαιρνε random ip addresses...


Εφόσον είσαι σίγουρος, γιατί από το 2001 που υπάρχει το δίκτυο αυτό ποτέ δεν ακούστηκε;
Γιατί δεν το βάζετε αυτό σαν οδηγία στο plugme in;
Γιατί δεν το βάζετε σαν οδηγία στο wiki;
Γιατί δεν λέτε εκεί "κόσμε, πάρε IPs, τζάμπα είναι" ;

----------


## cirrus

> Μιλάμε για την ακροαματικότητα σε όσους από τη αθήνα ασχολούνται με τα ασύρματα, Ακροαματικότητα που ορίζεται με κατάλληλη προβολή σε κατάλληλα σημεία στο awmn site και στα plugme-in Infos.


Είναι σίγουρος ότι *αν* φτιάξεις κάτι αξιόλογο θα έχει την κατάλληλη προβολή που χρειάζεται.. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν το βλέπω να φτιάχνεις κάτι, και μακάρι να μην ήταν έτσι...

----------


## cirrus

> Εφόσον είσαι σίγουρος, γιατί από το 2001 που υπάρχει το δίκτυο αυτό ποτέ δεν ακούστηκε;
> Γιατί δεν το βάζετε αυτό σαν οδηγία στο plugme in;
> Γιατί δεν το βάζετε σαν οδηγία στο wiki;
> Γιατί δεν λέτε εκεί "κόσμε, πάρε IPs, τζάμπα είναι" ;


Χαίρομαι που παίρνεις σοβαρά και τα αστεία μου.

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> Εφόσον είσαι σίγουρος, γιατί από το 2001 που υπάρχει το δίκτυο αυτό ποτέ δεν ακούστηκε;
> Γιατί δεν το βάζετε αυτό σαν οδηγία στο plugme in;
> Γιατί δεν το βάζετε σαν οδηγία στο wiki;
> Γιατί δεν λέτε εκεί "κόσμε, πάρε IPs, τζάμπα είναι" ;
> 
> 
> Χαίρομε που παίρνεις σοβαρά και τα αστεία μου.





> Από τους 761 που είσαι σε θέση να ανακαλύψεις με nagios και bgp broadcast οι 466 IP (περίπου 212 άτομα) έχουν δώσει το όνομά τους (άρα συμφωνούν με την διαδικασία απόδοσης IP) ενώ υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 295 IP (δεν ξέρουμε πόσοι είναι πραγματικά) που διαφωνούν.


Δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ. Υπάρχουν ακόμα 295 IPs που έχουν πάρει στα σοβαρά το αστείο αυτό.

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> Μιλάμε για την ακροαματικότητα σε όσους από τη αθήνα ασχολούνται με τα ασύρματα, Ακροαματικότητα που ορίζεται με κατάλληλη προβολή σε κατάλληλα σημεία στο awmn site και στα plugme-in Infos.
> 
> 
> Είναι σίγουρος ότι *αν* φτιάξεις κάτι αξιόλογο θα έχει την κατάλληλη προβολή που χρειάζεται.. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν το βλέπω να φτιάχνεις κάτι, και μακάρι να μην ήταν έτσι...


Δεν χρειάζεται να το φτιάξω. Το αξιόλογο, όπως δίχνει και η φωτογραφία, έχει φτιαχτεί ήδη από το 2004. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι εσείς να το προβάλετε.

Δυστυχώς κάποιοι, με τις μεθόδους που ακολουθήσανε και με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάνε, οδηγούν τους υπόλοιπους με καθυστέρηση 4 ετών.

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> ...


Alex. Καμμία απόδειξη θα μας καταθέσεις? Ακόμα περιμένουμε....

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cirrus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> ...


Αξιόλογο όντως είναι, να το προβάλουμε λίγο ναι οκ, αλλά που κολλάει με τα όσα λες και κυρίως γιατί έχει άμμεση σχέση με το δίκτυο μας;

----------


## papashark

Δεν σας πιστεύω, μπήκα 4 παρά την νύχτα να διαβάσω φόρουμ, και σκρολλάρω 2 σελίδες troll-o-συζήτηση...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

*Don't feed the TROLLS !!!*

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Μήπως τρολλάρουμε λίγο Γιάννη; δεν λέω έχει τι γλύκα του, αλλά αν πραγματικά θέλεις να το θίξουμε σε βάθος το θέμα, ας ανοίξουμε μια σχετική ενότητα και να μεταφέρουμε εκεί την συζήτηση, κόσμια, κομψά και πολιτισμένα με τα όποια “πειστήρια”. 

Τι σχέση όμως έχει αυτό το σχόλιο με το θέμα της ενότητας; γιατί δεν μου το έστειλες με pm ή voice call? πως ένας μοντ αψηφά τους κανόνες του φόρουμ που υπηρετεί; 

Η απάντηση απλή: άνθρωποι είμαστε. ότι δεν έχει ανοχές, απλά σπάει !! τσιλ, στο θέμα μας παρακαλώ όσο γίνεται ωραία και αγαπημένα! Από ότι φαίνεται μετά από το θόρυβο που έγινε, κάτι ψήνουν οι commando & fengi1, ας ελπίσουμε μόνο να μην τους φάει η μαρμάγκα της κλίκας. είναι γλυκιά και διαφθείρει και τα καλύτερα παιδιά η αφιλότιμη η εξουσία ...  :: 

όσο για τις άρες μάρες, ο κάθε ένας έχει τη δυνατότητα και το δικαίωμα να κρίνει για τον εαυτό του, χωρίς πατερούληδες (koki trademark), οπότε μακρυά το χεράκι από το ΝτιΛιτ όπου δεν χρειάζεται γιατί νευριασμένες πεταλούδες θα καταδυναστεύουν αιώνια το φόρουμ ... !!

----------


## acoul

> *Don't feed the TROLLS !!!*


ποιός έχει την πρώτη θέση, με διαφορά, σε δημοσιεύσεις στο φόρουμ άη γουόντερ ... τουλάχιστο βγάζει ή έβγαζε λινκ <-- αυτό μετράει μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει  ::

----------


## badge

> ας ανοίξουμε μια σχετική ενότητα και να μεταφέρουμε εκεί την συζήτηση, κόσμια, κομψά και πολιτισμένα με τα όποια “πειστήρια”.


Έχουν ήδη ανοιχτεί τρεις ενότητες, και μία που είχαμε στα ΟΤ τέσσερεις, και από ό,τι βλέπω πάμε για πέμπτη και για δέκατη και για εκατοστή.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=38027
viewtopic.php?f=55&t=37893
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=37330

Και πειστήρια δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί, και το σχετικό προϊόν της κατάβρεξης του χώματος είναι πάντοτε παρόν, και ο κύκλος είναι ατέρμων, και αν με ρωτήσεις προσωπικά δεν έχω κουραστεί καθόλου. You *HAVE* to do better than that, no offence intended.



> Από ότι φαίνεται μετά από το θόρυβο που έγινε, κάτι ψήνουν οι commando & fengi1, ας ελπίσουμε μόνο να μην τους φάει η μαρμάγκα της κλίκας.


Ο οίστρος που περιγράφει ο Σωκράτης για τον εαυτό του, που δεν αφήνει την πόλη σε ησυχία και την δραστηριοποιεί, σε βεβαιώ ότι απέχει πάρα πολύ από εσένα και τις ενέργειές σου. Τους κάλπικους κόμβους του WiND κουβεντιάζαμε, το nagios καταλήξαμε να φτιάχνεται. Και η μπηχτή που πετάς για αυτούς που εργάζονται αγόγγυστα, νομίζω ότι ελάχιστα τους τιμά, και πιο πολύ τους μειώνει. Ας είναι.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ας ανοίξουμε μια σχετική ενότητα και να μεταφέρουμε εκεί την συζήτηση, κόσμια, κομψά και πολιτισμένα με τα όποια “πειστήρια”.
> 
> 
> Έχουν ήδη ανοιχτεί τρεις ενότητες, και μία που είχαμε στα ΟΤ τέσσερεις, και από ό,τι βλέπω πάμε για πέμπτη και για δέκατη και για εκατοστή.
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=38027
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=37893
> ...


Υπομονή και επιμονή  ::  <-- It works !! ας μεταφερθούν τα σχετικά άσχετα από αυτή την ενότητα Νίκο στην πρώτη ενότητα που έχεις παραθέσει (Θέλετε τα Ο.Τ. να σβήνονται :: , θενκς!

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> ...


Αλέξανδρε δεν έχω νευριάσει. Αλοίμονο. Συζήτηση κάνουμε. No hard feelings.

Τρολλάρισμα δεν πιστεύω ότι έκανα. Μια ερώτηση έκανα στην δήλωσή σου (προς τον Nettraptor) ότι το ΔΣ (o Nettraptor μόνος του ::  μας δίνει εντολές για σβήσιμο posts. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι παράλογη η απαίτησή μας να μας δώσεις τα στοιχεία που λες ότι έχεις.

Το ότι ανέφερα δημόσια την θέση μας και όχι με pm ή Voice call είναι μεμτό από τους κανόνες του forum;
Αυτό θεωρείται καταστρατήγηση των όρων χρήσης του forum από την πλευρά μας;

Να δώσω και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον fengi1 και στον commando που έχουν την όρεξη και την ώρα να ασχοληθούν με το nagios.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> *Don't feed the TROLLS !!!*
> 
> 
> ποιός έχει την πρώτη θέση, με διαφορά, σε δημοσιεύσεις στο φόρουμ άη γουόντερ ... τουλάχιστο βγάζει ή έβγαζε λινκ <-- αυτό μετράει μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει


Aλέξανδρε, δεν πας λίγες φθηνοπορινές διακοπές ?

Γιατί με προκαλείς ? Αναφέρθηκα σε εσένα και σε ενόχλησα ? Θες να στήσουμε ένα flame ? Θες να σου πω χύμα την άποψη μου για το 80% των γραφόμενων σου ?

Είσαι για λύπηση εδώ και μέρες. Εχεις ανοίξει πολλά μέτωπα με διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους ακόμα και όταν δεν έχεις προκληθεί όπως εδώ με εμένα. Στα χώνουν κατά ριπάς με όλα αυτά που γράφεις και κάνεις, και δεν κοιτάζεσε μια στιγμή στον καθρέπτη σου, να πεις "τι κάνω, που πάνω".

Πάρε την μηχανούλα σου, καλό καιρό θα έχει όλη την βδομάδα, και τράβα καμια εκδρομούλα, από αύριο κιόλας, θα σου κάνει καλό..

----------


## klarabel

> ....... Στα χώνουν κατά ριπάς με όλα αυτά που γράφεις και κάνεις, και δεν κοιτάζεσε μια στιγμή στον καθρέπτη σου, να πεις "τι κάνω, που πάνω"..


.....και που κάτω......  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ....... Στα χώνουν κατά ριπάς με όλα αυτά που γράφεις και κάνεις, και δεν κοιτάζεσε μια στιγμή στον καθρέπτη σου, να πεις "τι κάνω, που πάνω"..
> 
> 
> .....και που κάτω......


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## armagedon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από armagedon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cirrus
> 
> ...


Αυτά που λέω αφορούν κάποιους οι οποίοι βάζουν φραγμούς στην πληροφόρηση (βλέπε λογοκρισία στο φόρουμ,κλειδωμένο wiki, επιλεκτική προβολή τεχνολογιών στα Plugmein και στις οδηγίες προς τους νέους, διαφημίσεις εταιριών, άκριτη έκθεση του φόρουμ σε διάφορα search engines που φακελώνουν, υπερβολικό και ψεύτικο Bandwidth για να δικαιολογούμε την παρουσία του forum σε συγκεκριμένο μέρος κλπ κλπ)

Σίγουρα τα λεγόμενά μου δεν αφορούν κάποιον ο οποίος έφτιαξε κάτι , με όλα τα σωστά και τα λάθη που έχει κάνει. Είναι σε τελική ανάλυση και αυτός θύμα της κατευθυνόμενης πληροφόρησης, μιας και αν δεν υπήρχαν οι λογοκριτές που λογοκρίνουν την ελεύθερη σκέψη και έκφραση και διώχνουν τον κόσμο (και δεν μιλάω μόνο για τους σημερινούς λογοκριτές, το φόρουμ αυτό έχει ιστορία) ίσως κάποιος να τον είχε πληροφορήσει έγκαιρα ότι ναι μεν αυτό που κάνει είναι αξιόλογο, ίσως όμως να υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο (ή κάποιος άλλος) που να μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο να φτιαχτεί κάτι αξιολογότερο.

----------


## acoul

> ... τυρόπιτες & σουτζουκάκια ...


αφιερωμένο

----------


## 7bpm

@armagedon. Που είναι ο κόμβος σου;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  ... τυρόπιτες & σουτζουκάκια ...
> 
> 
> αφιερωμένο


Δεν έχω να πω κάτι, μόνο που σε λυπάμαι...

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> acoul, περιμένω την προσκόμιση στοιχείων για το καπέλωμα/εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία των moderators.
> 
> 
> Μη το κάνουμε λαϊκό δικαστήριο, είπα την άποψή μου, μπορεί και να είμαι λάθος, μπορεί και όχι.


OT είμαι, αλλά επειδή έχω πάρει μέρος στην συζήτηση, ηθικά δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να κάνω split.

Ας γράψω και εγώ την άποψή μου, για την οποία όμως δεν έχω στοιχεία. Μπορεί να είμαι λάθος, μπορεί και όχι.

Οι μόνοι που έχουν πρόβλημα με το moderation και κατηγορούν διαρκώς τους συντονιστές για φίμωση και αναρχία είσαι εσύ, ο armagedon, o jason, και οι λοιπές παραλλαγές.

----------


## acoul

> Οι μόνοι που έχουν πρόβλημα με το moderation και κατηγορούν διαρκώς τους συντονιστές για φίμωση και αναρχία είσαι εσύ, ο armagedon, o jason, και οι λοιπές παραλλαγές.


άσχετα με το αν έχεις λάθος ή όχι, η άποψή σου είναι σεβαστή. η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσύ θα μετέφερες με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες το παραπάνω ως μοντ, στο καλάθι των αχρήστων. στην συγκεκριμένη όμως περίπτωση υπάρχει εξαίρεση. εδώ κολλάει και το 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά στην ενότητα του συλλόγου.

αν θέλεις την προσωπική μου άποψη, που είναι γνωστή, δεν τα ακούτε, γιατί κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο και την διαδικασία να ασχοληθεί. αυτό όμως δεν δικαιώνει ταχτικές μη ενιαίας αντιμετώπισης των συχνών και καλοδεχούμενων κάποιες φορές κρουσμάτων. δεν είμαστε μηχανές, ούτε το φόρουμ ασχολείται μόνο με τεχνικά θέματα!

δεν είπε κανείς να μη διαχωρίζονται (σπλιτ) τα άσχετα ή να κλειδώνεται ότι είναι εκτός κανονισμού του φόρουμ. έθιξα το ζήτημα του σβησίματος, που πολλές φορές κατά την κρίση μου είναι άδικο, επιλεκτικό και τυχαίνει να ευθυγραμμίζεται με το κέντρο αποφάσεων μιας συγκεκριμένης παρέας. άποψή μου, για πειστήρια θα πρέπει να μου στήλεις κλητήρα αν και αύριο θα είμαι στη λέσχη!

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Οι μόνοι που έχουν πρόβλημα με το moderation και κατηγορούν διαρκώς τους συντονιστές για φίμωση και αναρχία είσαι εσύ, ο armagedon, o jason, και οι λοιπές παραλλαγές.
> 
> 
> άσχετα με το αν έχεις λάθος ή όχι, η άποψή σου είναι σεβαστή. η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσύ θα μετέφερες με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες το παραπάνω ως μοντ, στο καλάθι των αχρήστων. στην συγκεκριμένη όμως περίπτωση υπάρχει εξαίρεση. εδώ κολλάει και το 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά στην ενότητα του συλλόγου.
> 
> αν θέλεις την προσωπική μου άποψη, που είναι γνωστή, δεν τα ακούτε, γιατί κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο και την διαδικασία να ασχοληθεί. αυτό όμως δεν δικαιώνει ταχτικές μη ενιαίας αντιμετώπισης των συχνών και καλοδεχούμενων κάποιες φορές κρουσμάτων. δεν είμαστε μηχανές, ούτε το φόρουμ ασχολείται μόνο με τεχνικά θέματα!
> 
> δεν είπε κανείς να μη διαχωρίζονται (σπλιτ) τα άσχετα ή να κλειδώνεται ότι είναι εκτός κανονισμού του φόρουμ. έθιξα το ζήτημα του σβησίματος, που πολλές φορές κατά την κρίση μου είναι άδικο, επιλεκτικό και τυχαίνει να ευθυγραμμίζεται με το κέντρο αποφάσεων μιας συγκεκριμένης παρέας. άποψή μου, για πειστήρια θα πρέπει να μου στήλεις κλητήρα αν και αύριο θα είμαι στη λέσχη!


Επέτρεψέ μου να σου απαντήσω ότι εδώ έχεις λάθος.

Εγώ σαν συντονιστής δεν εξαιρούμαι από τους άλλους χρήστες. Αν κρίνουν οι άλλοι συντονιστές ότι οι δημοσιεύσεις μου είναι για τα σκουπίδια, έχουν όλοι το ελεύθερο να το κάνουν. (Σιγά μη μου πάρουν και την άδεια). Αν τρολλάρω, επιβάλλεται να με επαναφέρουν στην τάξη, και γιατί όχι, αν το συνεχίσω, να ψηφίσουν και για ban και ίσως και "παραίτησή" μου.

Το αν τυχαίνει κάποιες από τις αποφάσεις μας ως moderators για διαγραφή posts (είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχουν διαγραφεί; εκτός και αν εννοείς τα OT με κλείδωμα ή χωρίς) να ευθυγραμμίζονται με το κέντρο αποφάσεων μιας συγκεκριμένης παρέας (συ είπας) δεν το γνωρίζω. Μπορεί να τυχαίνει. Μπορεί όμως να συμφωνεί και η πλειοψηφία των αναγνωστών του forum ότι καλώς πράξαμε.

Με το να έχεις όμως μία πιπίλα και να μας κατηγορείς συνέχεια ότι παίρνουμε "γραμμή" από αλλού, μόνο και μόνο επειδή εσύ μπορεί να έχεις την οποιαδήποτε κόντρα με συγκεκριμένα άτομα ή ομάδες, νομίζω ότι είναι ανέντιμο από πλευράς σου.
Γιατί πρέπει να φταίνε οι moderators για όλα; Επειδή είναι στην πρώτη γραμμή και προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν καθαρό το forum; Δεν λέω ότι δεν κάνουμε λάθη. Ολοι κάνουν μηδενός εξαιρουμένου.
Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε προκατελημένοι και κατευθυνόμενοι. Πάντα πριν κάνουμε κάτι το συζητάμε μεταξύ μας και δεν πράτουμε κάτι με ελαφριά την καρδία. Να είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό.

Για τους κλητήρες που λες το παίρνω ως πλάκα (και έτσι πρέπει, γιατί αυτό ήταν και τον πνεύμα σου άλλωστε)  ::  
Τσιλ (οπως λες και εσύ). Το hobby θέλει καλοπέραση και φιλικές σχέσεις.

Αν μπορέσω και προλάβω (λόγω εργασίας) θα χαρώ να τα ξαναπούμε την Τετάρτη στον σύλλογο.

Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## acoul

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν γίνεται ένα σπλιτ όπως το έχω ζητήσει κόσμια αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εδώ και κάποια ποστ παραπάνω. ο νόμος της αντίδρασης; είναι τόσο παράλογη αυτή η αίτηση; γιατί σε άλλες ενότητες γίνονται αμέσως ενέργειες και σε άλλες όχι; πως δικαιολογήται και μεταφράζεται αυτή η διαφορετική μεταχείριση και αντιμετώπιση;

αποριούλες και εύλογα ερωτήματα!

----------


## JB172

> OT είμαι, αλλά επειδή έχω πάρει μέρος στην συζήτηση, ηθικά δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να κάνω split.

----------


## acoul

> OT είμαι, αλλά επειδή έχω πάρει μέρος στην συζήτηση, ηθικά δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να κάνω split.


οι προβληματισμοί δεν είναι απαραίτητα ΟΤ


```
%s /OT/σπλιτ/g
%s /delete/lock/g
```

----------


## JB172

Εννοώ ΟΤ από την άποψη της συγκεκριμένης θεματικής ενότητας.

----------


## armagedon

> @armagedon. Που είναι ο κόμβος σου;


Δεν έχω κόμβο.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Γιατι τα μπερδευεις τοσο ;
> Με ενα απλο ping μπορεις να δεις αν ενας κομβος απανταει και ειναι ενεργος.
> 
> 
> θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο με το ειδικό στυλό που έφτιαχναν οι Αμερικάνοι προκειμένου να δουλεύει σε συνθήκες έλλειψης βαρύτητας την στιγμή που οι Ρώσοι χρησιμοποιούσαν απλά το κλασικό μολυβάκι ...


http://www.snopes.com/business/genius/spacepen.asp

----------


## Vigor

> @armagedon. Που είναι ο κόμβος σου;


Στο όρος πατάτα

----------

